# Modesty around the barn



## CLaPorte432

I wear long pants when riding. Whether they are jeans or yoga pants/athletic pants depends on my mood for the day. I usually wear boots when riding, but if I'm around the barn, I will wear tennis shoes.

I don't wear shorts, I rarely do anyways because I hate my legs.

But I do wear tank tops when it's hot out. I just make sure my tah-tahs are secure.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Well, these days no one would want to see me running around in daisy dukes. I do have a rule though for students & training clients, pants & boots are required. I do wear tank tops when it's hot but they are runner's compression tanks that cover everything. 

In general, I think there is a time & place (let's face it all teenagers especially will be wearing skimpy clothes at one point or another) but the barn is not that place IMO.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy

I personally, ride in jean shorts and boots in the summer. I do a lot of bareback riding, and I'm easier to get horsey sweat and hair off of than my jeans lol. But I don't wear majorly short shorts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon

I ride in jeans and a tank top if it's hot out. I don't need heat stroke while just out on a trail ride. I also work at my barn and lately it's been getting into the 80s and 90s early in the morning and I'll have a tank top on and shorts if I remember to bring some. I would deal with some scrapes from moving hay and cleaning stalls over being stuck to my jeans and feeling disgusting. 

If I'm at the barn on my own time, I'm there to work with my horse and that's it. I could care less what the other boarders are doing (or wearing) unless they are doing something completely inappropriate like taking one of the small machetes we have to break open hay bales after their horse...


----------



## themacpack

Honestly, I really could care less what someone else chooses to wear and I certainly don't believe they need to consider the inability of others to control their eyes or wagging tongues as part of the decision process in what to wear. The "safety issues" regarding others you are trying to raise are not the problem of the person wearing the clothing.......


----------



## DrumRunner

I'm guilty of riding in a tank top, shorts, and boots.. But I also have my horses at my house and live where (in the summer) it is VERY possible to go above 100* everyday. 

When I would go to my aunt's barn to help with their client's horses I would wear basket ball shorts and a tank top to clean stalls or other grunt work, but if I were riding I would wear jeans, a tank top, and boots..


----------



## Country Woman

where I lease my horse you may wear runners around the barn 
you must wear boots when riding. you have to wear proper pants and 
tops. its for every ones safety


----------



## DriftingShadow

If I am in a hurry and going straight to the barn from work and/or class I will sometimes ride in my nike shorts and my t shirt. Especially if I'm riding bareback, because as another member mentioned, its alot easier to hose off my legs than it is my jeans.

I always wear my boots though  So even if I'm not dressed immodestly, I'm still probably causing a stir if only for the fashion emergency I am creating hahaha\

Though I HAVE ridden bareback and barefoot a few times. I had forgotten my boots and was in a hurry. As long as you're not doing something stupid, or letting it all hang out our BO is pretty lenient about what you choose to ride in


----------



## themacpack

FTR, *I* choose to ride in jeans and a baggy t-shirt, because I am an old woman with a body no one (myself included) wants to see.....just don't see the need for anyone else to decide what to wear based on what I might think about it.


----------



## Leahrene

I would never wear booty shorts but i do wear capris and the occasional tank top and always boots. I think any less is dangerous.
Though i have ridden in shoes, when it was a unexpected visit to the barn.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy

I'll admit, a couple times I rode in my bikini bareback, and barefoot, with a halter... Through the sprinkler. Lol. But this was at my home hehe
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## littleamy76

Oh I learned the hard way on why you should not wear shorts. Saddle burns on the inside of your thighs is not a pleasant experience.


----------



## With Grace

I'm one of the older ones at my barn, so I protect the innocent by keeping my riding clothes modest...that being said, I dont mind what the girls wear. I love the kids at my barn, and if they feel like riding in tanks and shorts, so be it!


----------



## eclipseranch

themacpack said:


> FTR, *I* choose to ride in jeans and a baggy t-shirt, because I am an old woman with a body no one (myself included) wants to see.....just don't see the need for anyone else to decide what to wear based on what I might think about it.


 oh my gosh..you crack me up...love you & I don't even know you 
The other night it was beautiful right before the sun went down so my daughter& i jumped on a horse bareback in pajamas..fortunately on my own ranch..lol It was awesome to be that spontaneous!


----------



## Bobthebuilder

Riding pants, boots and shirts that cover your shoulders is the yard's code.
While I wish I could ride in a tank top during the hotter days, I personally think the rules are good. I can't imagine it would be comfortable riding in shorts etc. 
I also feel like a better/more proffessional rider when I'm wearing nice riding clothes :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xJumperx

I never wear short shorts and low cuts. Never. To the ring of, I'm not selling myself, why should I dress like it.

To the barn? Breeches or jeans, boots, and a tee while riding. If I'm just mucking stalls, grooming, etc. (unmounted) Then yea, I'll go for shorts. But never more than 3 inches or so above the knee. People who flash themselves like that disgust me. And yes, I admit to being a teenager, and my age group is usually the worst offenders >.<

One bbbaaaddd habit is ... I have been known to wear flip flops if I'm not riding .... and often groom/pick hooves dressed in so... I know I'm bad, but I just love my flippers c.c


----------



## RunSlideStop

Thought I would add in that I ride in jeans and a tee, unless it is hot, in which case a modest tank is sometimes my choice. Otherwise I just roll my sleeves up and wear a more loose shirt (though not baggy). 

I prefer to ride in boots, though there was a period where I had none and could not afford them (was apprenticing with a woman, for those who would presuppose that I could therefor not afford a horse so why would I have one?!...)

Never wear flip-flops or open toed shoes though. My worst offense is wearing Converse.


----------



## Delfina

For a lesson, I wear a polo shirt, breeches, tall boots, gloves and a helmet as that is respectful to my trainer. 

Around the barn or riding on my own, breeches, t-shirt or tank top and paddock boots w/half chaps usually.... I clean stalls in shorts, tank top and flipflops (horses are in turnout long before I get there). 

As far as what someone else wears to ride my horse? As long as you are over 18, I couldn't care less. If you want to ride my horse butt-*** naked.... go fer it! I won't let you use my saddle though :shock: and the neighbors might object. :lol:

Nobody at my barn cares what you are wearing, seen my BO feeding in her PJ's more times than I can count.


----------



## Wallaby

Personally, I'm a bit of a "prude" so I dress according to the "more is more" theory. :lol: 
I hate chafing so I always wear long jeans and tshirts around horses. I might roll up the very bottoms of my jeans to right below my calf if it's really hot, but no shorts/capris for me in the saddle. 
I did have the occasion last summer as the Head Wrangler at a summer camp to deal with that amongst my wranglers. I told them shorts weren't allowed but they thought I was being sooooo unfair, so I let them on the very hottest day of the summer. Our horses were standing out under the sun, saddled and tied, that day so my girls, every time they go in the saddle, got some lovely burns on their patooties. Needless to say, they never asked to wear shorts at the barn again. :lol: In the case of camp, it was more of a "being a good example to the kids we were in charge of" thing, but I still won't wear shorts while riding a horse/let any of my lesson kids wear shorts to a lesson. Other people can wear whatever they want as long as they aren't under my care.

And, since I have very fair skin, my shoulders sunburn super easily (I have permanent scars on them from a 3rd degree sunburn!!) I can't wear tank tops really at all. I wish I could though, I love tank tops and I'm super envious of people who can wearing them.

Footwear-wise, I wear my "MuckBoots" in the winter and my high-top Converse in the summer. Neither are ideal horse footwear but they work well for the ground conditions where I ride during those seasons and to me, that's the priority. I do make sure that they come out of the stirrup easily and with the Converse, I make sure my foot is well backed out of the stirrup.


----------



## smrobs

I can't really hold everyone up to my own modesty level when riding. I am very seldom caught riding in anything except long jeans, boots, and a long sleeved shirt LOL. My legs have not seen the sun in years. Truthfully, though, that is much less to do with modesty and much more to do with functionality, though if I had the long, flashy legs of a 15 year old gymnast, I would probably be much quicker to want to show them off :lol:.

That being said, I don't board or run a boarding stable. It is a very rare thing for anyone but my family to ride my horses. On the rare occasion that someone does, all I really require is boots. I do take the time to warn them that it would be in their best interest to wear jeans because I don't tolerate whining about blisters/scrapes if they show up to ride in shorts and they _will_ be sunburned on every bit of exposed skin when with finish our 5-8 hour ride:twisted:.


----------



## enh817

The barn I grew up riding at had a pretty strict dress code -- Polo shirts, jodpurs/breeches, tall boots/paddock boots, belt, etc. It got pretty darn hot sometimes, but then again we were not having to do any barn work, as it was a full service boarding facility, with hired help cleaning all the stalls, feeding and such. We were also not allowed to have any unusually colored tack. It sucked. 

I spend many summers at an all girls equestrian camp, on a ranch in the mountains (as both a camper, and an employee, once older). It's pretty common place up there to see girls in sports bras and shorts, running around. I've never fussed over the girls' attire, as it gets really hot up there, they are responsible for a lot of barn work and there's no air conditioned buildings they can escape to if it gets too hot. Plus, there aren't any boys around to ogle at them, though we do have a few male ranch hands. They have no interest in annoying little campers, though LOL.
We do require them to wear proper attire for riding though (jeans/breeches, boots, shirt, helmet, etc.) and they can not be in the barn area without closed toed shoes. 
I have yelled at girls many times, to take their helmet off, when they get off their horse (because it's so FRIGGIN' hot and we constantly have to be worried about heat exhaustion), but I don't remember ever yelling at one of them to put more clothes on.


As long as people are safe, I don't care what they're wearing around the barn. I'd rather have girls in shorts and tank tops and comfortable, than see them passing out from heat exhaustion, because they're forced to wear clothing that's too warm for the weather. 


When I move, in August, the barn I'll be at is completely climate controlled! I'm so enthralled by this, because I've never heard of a barn with heating and cooling. It's a huge facility, but apparently pretty cheap to keep heated and cooled, because they use a spring water system to control the temperature (don't ask me how this works). I am so excited to be able to clean stalls with air conditioning when it's hot and heat when it's cold!!


----------



## DancingArabian

I wear a tank top (the sporty kind, NOT the thin strap kind) and long pants (either jeans or breeches) when I ride. I am wearing either steel-toed boots or my riding boots when I'm there. I don't really care if the other boarders think a tank top is offensive. Sorry, but I don't. I'm there to work my horse, and I'm not going to have a heat stroke because someone thinks it's immodest. I'm not there to stare at other people and see who has the latest Ariats or Cruel Girl jeans. If people are that bored, then perhaps a new hobby is in order than one that is obviously not taking up a sufficient amount of their mental energy.


----------



## mtngrl7500

When I did board my horses, there was never a dress code at any of the barns I stayed in. I'm from Memphis and it gets pretty hot. I never wore really short shorts, but there were many times that I would ride in shorts and a runners bra/sports bra. If we planned a long trail ride I might wear jeans, but often times I would change into some shorts back at the barn. If I was there to do some hard core cleaning, I would wear shorts and a bikini top. I almost always wore boots, but back then I had a stall to clean and arenas to walk through so boots were just reasonable. A lot of the girls and some women dressed like that, it was never an issue.

These days, my horses are in my backyard so there's no one around. I have no stalls to clean. I'm in south Mississippi now and it's HOT in the summertime. I rarely wear boots. I'll ride barefoot, sometimes in a bikini.


----------



## Silent one

Ahhh for the days that I could dress immoderately and looked good doing it! I'm an old lady now, so I wear jeans, T-shirts and boots. But how I long for the days I rode my horse in halter tops, shorts and barefoot, riding bareback. (sighs)

I thought those days would always last. Never expected to get so old! I don't care what they wear, let them have their youth and sex appeal. They will be old ladies looking back one day too!


----------



## RunSlideStop

Want to reiterate that I am speaking about modesty in the barn and around horses where there are other folks. What people choose to wear in public otherwise is none of my business! 

So to respecify: when around horses and other folks (no matter how many), what are your views on modesty? This could also include language, as an afterthought.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy

I would only use a bad word when my horse was acting a fool. (this was at the only place I boarded, I was training a filly who bit and reared) she got called a (rhymes with witch) and an a$$ lol. But that was usually around no one but me and the horses, or maybe her owner/BO who understood 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Delfina

As I said.... if you want to ride my horse butt-*** naked, I really don't care! I might do a lot of giggling but I certainly wouldn't be offended or tell you to go put clothes on!

I am completely clothed because I have no desire to get burned by the sun or bruised by my tack. 

Where I board, 90% of the time is only adults so language and subject matter? It's in the gutter.... my trainers being the worst offenders! Not unusual to hear "get his F'ng head up when he bucks!" Don't even get me started on the discussion we had about the texture and feel of the injectible pads that the farrier was putting on. 

Now if children are present, it's G-rated as that is appropriate. My BO feeds in her PJ's.... the only kids are mine and they're all girls so it's not a concern. If I had boys, she wouldn't. 

It's a barn, not a fashion show and we've got much better things to worry about that whatever craziness someone wore to the barn. Well unless it's hilariously awful.....


----------



## Silent one

RunSlideStop said:


> Want to reiterate that I am speaking about modesty in the barn and around horses where there are other folks. What people choose to wear in public otherwise is none of my business!
> 
> So to respecify: when around horses and other folks (no matter how many), what are your views on modesty? This could also include language, as an afterthought.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I was talking about around the barn and horses.........


----------



## FlyGap

*YIKES* When I was younger and MUCH MUCH better looking I rode in cutoffs and bikini tops. BUT! My rides were out in the middle of nowhere and usually involved bareback swimming!

Nowadays I cover up my ample bits. The main reason I quit when I was younger was because I got poison ivy SO BAD that my legs were swollen straight for two weeks! Apparently my mare had rolled in it right before we went out, I NEVER THAT AGAIN!
Around other people I believe everyone needs to at least wear pants and boots (safety first). You should tell em my story, my then pretty legs had scars for two years!


----------



## Maple

Back when I was young, if I were doing work on the ground I'd quite happily do so in a bikini top and jeans. The jeans were due to the fact that even at my slimest I always had giant elephent legs. I've since had kids... so I'm not into jeans, a tight undershirt (which I fool myself into believing somewhat squeezes things into place) and a polo shirt or t-shirt. Baby turned a year old yesterday... my excuse of just having a baby has now run its course 

Personally, my only hang up of young girls walkin around in tight shirts and short shorts would be out of pure jealousy over the fact that I can no longer do so. If they want to, and are comfortable doing so, it won't affect me. I'm there for my horses and nobody else.


----------



## FlyGap

Argh, edited too long... Insert DID above.

Cussing around adults doesn't bother me, around kids is a whole nother story.
As far as dressing, lets leave SOMETHING to the imagination. Flip flops in the barn are a total NO. See through clothing with just a bra underneath is tacky. Yeah, let those who can do, but I agree with you some moderation and professionalism is best when out in public.
I have cousins that wear bar attire to family functions and it's pretty awkward. Especially when they lean over the mashed potatoes and we get a shot of their poor little milk glands. REALLY!?!? Around Grandpa?


----------



## Prinella

I'm often in shorts and a long sleeved shirt in . Often the shirts cover the shorts. 

My teaching shorts are halfway to my knee. I'm really prone to heatstroke. I'll often hose off myself and my students on a really hot day. 

I have no issues riding in tank tops except for sunburn. I have one student who rides in shorts with a saddle. That's fine. We're really laid back with dress codes. Just boobs away.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear

I don't board my horses, so I ride around like Lady Godiva, swearing like a sailor. Well not ALL the time, but I have.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I like to look pretty at the barn. I rock tank tops, breeches, yoga pants, vests, hoodies, scarves, colourful knee-high socks, tees, etc.

But I always look appropriate, always wear my riding boots, and never cause a scene. I just need to look normal so if I run to the store or go to dinner, I don't look insane. It's something I do for myself.

I have worn shorts once.. they were rugby shorts with my cowboy boots and I was riding a Haffie bareback in winter. Only time. If I ever go swimming with my horse, I may wear a swimsuit or just deal with a soaked shirt.

I do know what you are on about though. The people that wear flipflops and really short shirts, skirts, shorts, etc... yeah that isn't very horse-friendly.

But hey, it's fine by me. I just go there to ride and hang with my horse


----------



## Scoutrider

I'm that weird gal in her early 20's who prefers turtlenecks to tank tops and would dress like an Eskimo in July if not for the health concerns... 

I'm a fan of being safe, being comfortable, and looking professional, in that order. I live in my cowboy boots outside the barn; I didn't even own sandals for a long time (flip-flops hurt my toes), and the skin on my legs nearly glows in the dark... :lol: My pasty white skin sunburns easily, and I'm too absent minded to keep sunscreen properly applied, lol. Wearing real clothes is easier, haha.

I ride at home in breeches, paddock boots, and half chaps. For a top, a t-shirt, with the sleeves cut off it it's warm (I'm trying to even out my permanent farmer's tan). In a more professional situation than my yard (lesson, 4-H mounted meeting, etc.), I go for a cleaner and better-fitting t-shirt, tucked in. I've got some thinner breeches, and I go for beige or tan ones rather than my favorite black ones when it's hot. Around the barn, I wear knee-high rubber boots. 

My sister will ride in sneakers and shorts... I don't know how she does it; the stirrup leathers would rub me raw in 5 minutes. More power to her, I guess. Our 4-H club requires boots with a heel and a helmet for everyone in the saddle, and long pants are an unspoken, common-sense rule. At county-wide events, fair and the like, there's a rule against members wearing spaghetti-strap style tank tops and open-toed shoes in the barns. I think that's been recently amended to include any sleeveless shirt as some of the older girls were cutting the sleeves and most of the sides out of their t-shirts...


----------



## franknbeans

I really don't care what others wear, on their bodies, either at the barn or in public. Personally, op, I don't understand why, unless you are the BO, you would think it is any more your business what folks wear at the barn than in public. Perhaps I am missing the point.

I ALWAYS wear long pants, mainly because I am old, and they look better, I DO wear tank tops when it is hot, and really don't give a rats behind what anyone thinks of what I have on. My real issue is with what folks have on their feet at the barn. Again, not my business, but just not safe to be barefoot, sandals, open toed. If you want to kep your feet intact, you should cover them up. And to ride (other than bareback) in anything like sneakers with rubber bottoms and/or no heel(this includes Ariat Fat Baby boots) is again, asking for trouble. but s long as you are not on my horse or my property-go ahead. I can call 911 with the best of them.

The only time have I found it .....well....entertaining, to say the least, to critique what someone is wearing is at a show. I was at a show last weekend, and one of the women, riding a reiner, had on a tight fitting, low cut, rail shirt type thing......very flashy, which reiners usually are not. She was VERY well endowed, and needed much more of a sport bra than she had on. The men thought is was VERY entertaining. I just shook my head and wondered what she was thinking. (and I know her, she is from my trainers barn)


----------



## VanillaBean

Around my own barn, I will west shorts and tank tops, but I pretty much never wear shorts to ride. Ouch.

...other people's barns are another story. When I was working at a training barn all summer, I only wore shorts once, and it was because the heat index was around 110° that day. Even in 100° weather, I was in my jeans and paddock boots to work. When we went to shows out of state, many of the other tern workers from other barns were in short shorts and spaghetti straps....but that looks very unprofessional, IMO. I did wear thick strap tanks, though.


----------



## enh817

franknbeans said:


> If you want to kep your feet intact, you should cover them up. And to ride (other than bareback) in anything like sneakers with rubber bottoms and/or no heel(this includes Ariat Fat Baby boots) is again, asking for trouble.


Fat Baby boots have heels... 

(sorry if I misread that) 

more than the material of the sole or the heel thing, I get worried when I see someone riding in shoes that have no ankle support. I've mentioned why, in other threads, so sorry to anyone who may have already read about this, 
but one of the nastiest things I've ever seen was what happened to my friend when she bailed off a horse, she was on bareback, who wouldn't quit bucking. She bailed out, landed on her feet, would've been perfectly fine had she been in boots. She was wearing sneakers, the impact caused her ankle to break. Compound fracture, bone sticking out in two places. We were on a ranch, up on a mountain, in the middle of nowhere. Had to fashion a brace for her leg out of a cardboard box, put her in the back of the SUV and meet the ambulance halfway down the mountain. That incident scarred me. Every time I see someone riding in tennis shoes I get the willys. 

Working on that ranch has turned me into such a stickler for safety, if for no other reason than the stress one goes through when someone gets hurt up there, with the nearest hospital being about 2 hours away. I can't even imagine how nerve-wracking it would be if we ever had any sort of life-threatening injuries occur.


----------



## franknbeans

I am well aware that fat baby boots have heels. They also have really grippy soles that will not slip out of a stirrup if there is a problem.


----------



## newbierider

In the summer its over 100 degrees here and I am an old fat lady who can't stand the heat. I wear jeans if i am worried about riding through bush, for a lazy dirt road ride in the heat i wear capris , i wear tank tops OR
a WET Tshirt!
I have won no contests 
even when i wear jeans, i bring something to change into and barn shoes
i could care less what others wear unless it is a safety issue.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

I've ridden in everything from a parka and four layers of pants to being barefoot in a bikini. 
At my barn, I don't mind about shorts or pants, but you have to have a shirt on. Even the guys. When I first got there, the boyfriends to the brats boarding there walked around with no shirts and no shoes. Hey, its your foot, but what if I had my niece out with me? 

At Annies barn, they are super laid back. If I'm out at the beach, and decide I wanna ride, they don't mind a bikini top and shorts. But then, its all adults and everybody is kind of "to each his own". Normally I ride in a tank and jeans w/ boots.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM

The barn that I go to (I don't board there but I visit often and trailer my horse there to ride several times a week) has all adult boarders. The only dress code is that you have to wear boots when you ride. To be honest I only have eyes for the horses and don't even recognize all the ladies husbands even though they are often there. I ride in jeans, boots and t shirts or long sleeve shirts and I think all the ladies there dress about the same . I could tell you a lot more about the tack each horse wears than what the riders wear but I wouldn't care what people wore even if I did notice.


----------



## Breella

I'm trying to imagine myself riding in daisydukes and a tubetop... I think the news headlines would read:

"Crossdressing staypuff marshmallow man goes for a ride."

I wear shorts to the barn, I can't ride Char because of Katie and spend most of my time watching them graze, play and grooming them. I have really wide feet and have been having a problem finding boots that fit me, so newbalance shoes it is for now. I also wear tanktops to try and get some color on my shoulders. I'm too damned pale.


----------



## LikeIke17

Breeches, boots, and a tank top or shirt. I do not understand how people can ride in shorts! It bothers my legs too much, so I always have long pants. I ride in jeans occasionally, but it is a very, very rare sight. I would not, however, wear a single tank top to ride in public. At my house, I can wear whatever the heck I want (which is breeches and a tank top) but if I go out in public, I am wearing a shirt. I think it is a sign of respect and frankly, I hope other women/girls give the same respect. Overall, I'm like the above mentioned. I could tell you much more about the horse's tack than what their people wear. I guess that's just a horse person thing!


----------



## RosiePosie06

If I'm riding with a saddle, ALWAYS jeans and boots. I don't like getting my skin pinched by the fenders or the top of my boots. However, I did ride bareback in shorts just two days ago. This isn't typical of me, but I discovered it made me stick like glue! I might do it more often. Anyway, I think shorts and boots is extremely tacky, largely due to my irritation by my fellow teenagers thinking they look like a cowgirl in boots, cutoffs, and a crappy straw cowboy hat. Buuut I live with my horses. So if I'm wearing shorts throughout the day and have to go feed, I'll throw on boots. That's why I was riding bareback like that the other day, I was dressed like that and then thought "Hmmm I feel like riding".
If I'm going on a trail ride or people are around, I'm in jeans! The tackiness of shorts and boots disgusts me in public!
Oh and I'm guilty of riding bareback with no shoes... I feel like a Native-American or something


----------



## kitten_Val

themacpack said:


> Honestly, I really could care less what someone else chooses to wear and I certainly don't believe they need to consider the inability of others to control their eyes or wagging tongues as part of the decision process in what to wear. The "safety issues" regarding others you are trying to raise are not the problem of the person wearing the clothing.......


themacpack, I agree with you with 2 exceptions I've seen in trail riding barn full of kids and beginners. First one was the woman wearing full chaps with no pants under. That was ugly and not something kids should look at. The other thing I don't particularly like is someone with the huge (hmhmmmmm) boobs with no bra and such a top showing all that treasure to everyone (especially when the person rides :shock: ). Also sandals and alike are something I don't like to see around the horses, mostly because I don't want to waste half of my day driving that person to ER after being stepped on. 

In lesson barns I go to long pants and boots are a must when you ride (however I usually drive and saddle my horse in summer while wearing shorts and sport boots, and only after that put my riding attire on). However I have no problem with someone riding in shorts or top as long as they feel comfortable (I rode in shorts too on trails, BTW).


----------



## nvr2many

eclipseranch said:


> oh my gosh..you crack me up...love you & I don't even know you
> The other night it was beautiful right before the sun went down so my daughter& i jumped on a horse bareback in pajamas..fortunately on my own ranch..lol It was awesome to be that spontaneous!


I love both of you and don't know you, ha ha ha. I agree, its wonderful to be that spontaneous! But my horses are right outside also.


----------



## enh817

Breella said:


> I'm trying to imagine myself riding in daisydukes and a tubetop... I think the news headlines would read:
> 
> "Crossdressing staypuff marshmallow man goes for a ride."
> 
> I wear shorts to the barn, I can't ride Char because of Katie and spend most of my time watching them graze, play and grooming them. I have really wide feet and have been having a problem finding boots that fit me, so newbalance shoes it is for now. I also wear tanktops to try and get some color on my shoulders. I'm too damned pale.


I have really wide feet too (and wide ankles and calves :\)
I can wear women's roper style boots, like the Ariat Fatbabies, or the Justin's Gypsies (which is what I have now), since they tend to run a bit wider. But for classic style boots, I have yet to find a brand where I can wear the women's boots. Right now, I've got a pair of men's boots from Justin's that fit me really well. (like these -- http://www.joesboots.com/mm5/graphics/00000001/2252LL.jpg) 
So, you might try finding some attractive men's boots. You won't be able to get all those pretty colors that the women's boots come in, but no one will know they're mens boots. 
I get way more compliments on my plain, classic men's boots, than I do on my pretty purple Gypsies.


----------



## eclipseranch

franknbeans said:


> I really don't care what others wear, on their bodies, either at the barn or in public. Personally, op, I don't understand why, unless you are the BO, you would think it is any more your business what folks wear at the barn than in public. Perhaps I am missing the point.


totally agree, the only time I have seen it to be an issue is in the show ring & then it is really the judge who must approve not me! 

as far as feet go, around here we have been guilty of wearing flip flops but never to ride...even when I rode the other night in pajamas I had boots on! On the ground if my Belgian steps on you..its gonna be painful no matter what you have on your feet! 

when I boarded..I honestly can't remember what any body wore...but I could tell you some stories about how some people "handled" their horses..lol


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

My BIG don't you ever violate it rule around the barn is BOOTS! I really don't care if the kids show up nekkid (well, ok I probably would say something about that) but they gotta wear the boots. When riding, gotta wear jeans or britches or some kind of long pant, don't care what kind of shirt. Here in OK though, I haven't had any modesty problems, most girls here are pretty daring if they're wearing tanks tops that cover everything.


----------



## enh817

RosiePosie06 said:


> If I'm riding with a saddle, ALWAYS jeans and boots. I don't like getting my skin pinched by the fenders or the top of my boots. However, I did ride bareback in shorts just two days ago. This isn't typical of me, but I discovered it made me stick like glue! I might do it more often. Anyway, I think shorts and boots is extremely tacky, largely due to my irritation by my fellow teenagers thinking they look like a cowgirl in boots, cutoffs, and a crappy straw cowboy hat. Buuut I live with my horses. So if I'm wearing shorts throughout the day and have to go feed, I'll throw on boots. That's why I was riding bareback like that the other day, I was dressed like that and then thought "Hmmm I feel like riding".
> If I'm going on a trail ride or people are around, I'm in jeans! The tackiness of shorts and boots disgusts me in public!
> Oh and I'm guilty of riding bareback with no shoes... I feel like a Native-American or something


Really? I like the shorts and cowboy boots look, although I do cringe when I see someone dressed like that, who is obviously not a horse person. Or when I see someone in 'fake' cowboy boots, you know ones that are strictly for fashion.
I'm always in my boots (mostly because I usually have pretty hideous boot tan lines that I need to cover up). I wear them with everything! Love to wear my boots with dresses (not to the barn, obv). I try to remember not to wear sweatpants with my boots, in public, as people tend to give me strange looks when I rock that hot outfit LOL





We get some pretty interestingly dressed kids at that camp I worked at. One girl had a pair of HOT pink overalls that she insisted on wearing almost everyday. We felt she was fine to ride in them, but she definitely got some comments from some of the other girls. 

The outfit my mom put me in for my very first schooling show, when I was like 5, was so hideous that I'm still embarrassed by it. I rode English at the time, but this outfit was like fringe-y and western looking (although not something you'd ever see at a western show) and super tacky. But I guess we didn't know any better at the time. All the other kids were in the normal jodpurs/breeches and white show shirt. Thank goodness it was just like a barn schooling show and not something bigger. Man! I looked stupid :lol:

At my first rated show, when I was like 9, my trainer wasn't really paying any attention to me, because he had more advanced kids showing and I was just a lowly short stirrup kid. My mom and I had no idea what was going on and I went into the ring without garter straps and with my hair in a pony tail... I had no idea. My trainer caught the tail end of my classes, and proceeded to chew me out for like 10 minutes for not being dressed appropriately! But he never mentioned to me that I needed garter straps or that my hair needed to be in my helmet and if he had bothered to warm me up or give me a glance over before I went into the ring, he would've caught that stuff. Needless to say I got last in all of my classes :\ Oh well, I learnt how to dress properly for a hunter class and we found another trainer, who was much better all around. It was pretty embarrassing though.


----------



## nvr2many

RunSlideStop said:


> I have been noticing several photos of young women riders sporting "Daisy Duke" shorts and shirts showing off much more than the rider's arms...
> 
> What is your policy on modest dress around the barn?


I say, hang more photos, this time of shirtless men with jeans and cowboy hats on with the oooooooooooooooooo sooooooooooooooo cut tummy. Looking like a ken doll!!! :lol:


----------



## nvr2many

Delfina said:


> As far as what someone else wears to ride my horse? As long as you are over 18, I couldn't care less. If you want to ride my horse butt-*** naked.... go fer it! I won't let you use my saddle though :shock: and the neighbors might object. :lol:


LOL, this is great!!! :rofl: I was taking a drink and almost spit red bull all over my computer!!! :lol:


----------



## attackships

i always wear jeans, around horses or out in public. I only own a few shorts that i sometimes take when i go to mexico, but i dont even know if those fit anymore. my legs do not see sunlight. I don't think theyre gross or anything, it's just what i've always preferred. 

Jeans, boots and a t-shirt always when i'm at the barn. 

the only thing i notice in other people is when they wear sandals at the barn. I think plenty of us do this occasionally, but when people make a habit out of being around their horse barefoot or with flip flops i get anxious for them. I just think of my horse shoe shaped bruise on my foot from when i got stepped on (while wearing boots) i never want to experience that barefoot!


----------



## nvr2many

franknbeans said:


> If you want to kep your feet intact, you should cover them up. And to ride (other than bareback) in anything like sneakers with rubber bottoms and/or no heel(this includes Ariat Fat Baby boots) is again, asking for trouble.


Oh man! That is what I was thinking too! I want a pair of boots that are short for summer and was looking at those bottoms, thinking, I will get stuck! This is also why I don't wear sneakers. I want my feet to come out! I think they make some with a smooth bottom, don't they??


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

franknbeans said:


> If you want to kep your feet intact, you should cover them up. And to ride (other than bareback) in anything like sneakers with rubber bottoms and/or no heel(this includes Ariat Fat Baby boots) is again, asking for trouble.


Agreed!!! I added a "no fat baby" rule to my list a few years ago. I get that they are cute but they certainly weren't designed with riding safety in mind. I am admittedly very particular about my boots, I'm a crepe or smooth leather sole only kind of girl and those treads on the fat baby's scare the crap out of me. I ride way too many greenies and start too many youngsters to even think about wearing something with a rubber lug sole.


----------



## DrumRunner

I don't like the fat baby boots either for that exact reason. I have these now and love them..


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Those are cute, DR! My favorite boots, I'm a total sucker for Olathe's. I've got a pair I'm eyeing but I already bought one pair of ostrich boots this year, don't know if hubby will be okay with me chucking another few hundred bucks away because I found a pair that is cute haha!


----------



## FlyGap

I agree!
Fat Baby's should NEVER be ridden in. Around here all the "cowgirls" ride in them and laugh at my slick bottomed "roach killers". Waaahhh???


----------



## AlexS

I am at the barn far more often than I ride. When riding I wear breeches, boots, helmet. When just at the barn, I wear whatever I am wearing that day - if that includes flip flops I trade them out for sneakers I keep in the trunk of my car. 

I really fail to believe that sneakers offer less protection than my super soft leather paddock boots.


----------



## grayshell38

I board at someone's private home, so while my wardrobe doesn't really have anything that could be considered overtly salacious, I do appreciate the breeze when I am wearing a tank top versus one of my many tee shirts. I really don't care for shorts anyway, but I did try to ride in them one day. Emphasis on "try". Live and let live.


----------



## Cat

I don't board so at home I am known to hop on while in shorts (regular mid-thigh length - nothing too short or long) and ride around bareback.

Out on the trail where I will see other people or are on a group ride I usually ride in jeans and a tank top (thick strap - not spaghetti strap - must be wide enough to hide a bra strap) with boots. Hate sleeves touching my arms when I'm hot. 

I really don't care what other people wear when we are on the trail as long as its not some hussy trying to bounce her boobs out of her barely-there shirt in front of my husband.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Not going to lie I do on the occasion ride in shorts but that is generally when I plan on just a quick 30 min walk/trot or short trail ride as I do do barn work I like to attempt to stay cool in anyway possible. However I generally wear a tank top and jeans (as do the other 3 girls that ride there) and my boots. We really don't have a dress code and nobody really cares as we all do pens, clean waters, ride multiple horses, feed and so on so everyone knows how each feels it just depends on your personal preferance.


----------



## smrobs

waresbear said:


> I don't board my horses, so I ride around like Lady Godiva, swearing like a sailor. Well not ALL the time, but I have.


I would swear like a sailor too if I rode around like Lady Godiva LOL. Ew, horse hair in the unmentionables...that's gotta be itchy:rofl:.



nvr2many said:


> I say, hang more photos, this time of shirtless men with jeans and cowboy hats on with the oooooooooooooooooo sooooooooooooooo cut tummy. Looking like a ken doll!!! :lol:


Yeah, buddy. I'm all for that...now if only the guys that they get for photo shoots like that could actually ride more than a stationary carousel horse LOL:wink:.


As for the general thought about what others wear, to each their own. The only time I voice my opinion is when they are coming to _my_ barn to ride _my_ horses, and even then, the only things I really care about are those things that would have a direct impact on their safety like proper footwear.

Out in public, of course I'll have my opinions on what others wear, everyone does. However, I also remember that even though I may think those girls in the skimpy outfits look cheap and tacky, they may think I look like a prude lesbian...it's all in the perception.

About the language, the only time it becomes an issue to me is when there are children present. I tone down my sailor speak (which I have a _lot_ of after spending 5+ years working in a prison) and I expect others to do the same around kids. If they don't choose to on their own, I often politely ask them to not speak that way around children. If they refuse, then I drop the issue and move the children in my care to an area where they cannot hear all the f-bombs and fecal references.


----------



## poppy1356

Hmmm well I wore a regular loose tshirt with some sweet looking pink cotton shorts and cowboy boots today. I wear shorts if I don't plan on riding, otherwise it's breeches boots and tank or tshirt depending how hot it is. I overheat very easily and I really don't care what people think of what I wear. If I'm comfortable and not in danger who cares. I always wear boots though, not shoes as I really don't want mud or poop on my shoes. 

Now I did get funny looks today but jeez I was giving my horse a bath, not wearing jeans for that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tejas

I always wear jeans to the barn and usually a tank top bc this is TX. When I am hosing the horse off I change into some shorts. As for language.. well.. a sailor is an understatement.


----------



## RosiePosie06

> Really? I like the shorts and cowboy boots look, although I do cringe when I see someone dressed like that, who is obviously not a horse person. Or when I see someone in 'fake' cowboy boots, you know ones that are strictly for fashion.
> I'm always in my boots (mostly because I usually have pretty hideous boot tan lines that I need to cover up). I wear them with everything! Love to wear my boots with dresses (not to the barn, obv). I try to remember not to wear sweatpants with my boots, in public, as people tend to give me strange looks when I rock that hot outfit LOL


It's just a pet peeve of mine because I've alwasy been told that boots with shorts are tacky. Like wearing a winter item and a summer item... I'm sure you can guess that I freak out about red with pink or black with brown as well! Hahaha But I soooo get what you mean about those girls! What bugs me more than the "fake" boots is the "fake" hats. Apologies to anyone on this site who wear them, but I hate those horribly shaped, cheapy, Toby Keith style straw hats... And boots with dresses are fabulous


----------



## Endiku

I live in Texas, where summers easily hit 100-110 degrees at midday and you're wanting to sing Hallalujia if you wake up in the morning and its under 85 degrees. So at our farm, we're allowed to ride in tank tops, so long as your actual bra is covered. Not many of us do though, because of the intensity of the sun where we are and the lack on shade. You can get third degree burns out there if you're out for more than an hour without protection. I know because I have. Its NOT fun.

Our barn requires close toed shoes and pants past your knees. You rarely ever see anyone in anything but jeans though. We always have bandanas drenched in ice water wrapped around our necks though and the thinnest pants we can find xD

I personally ride in my jeans, a t-shirt or occasionally a thick-strapped tank top, my bass pro hat and my ariat boots and it suits me just fine!


----------



## xJumperx

Already put my 2 cents on the clothing  but the language? I am not really into swearing, so I keep it clean. But other people? You can tell me to get my f'n head out of my a* if it will get me to ride better xP I don't really care about what other people say. My trainer is probably the one to cuss the most! Not because she is mad, she just ... goes with it. "Get him to use his a*," "Hold on, he's gotta p*," etc. xD


----------



## srh1

I don't really have a stable that I go to regularly now, but when I did it was required that we wear a helmet, boots and long pants to ride in. I still keep those rules anytime I ride with a saddle, the barn helped establish good, safe habits for me.
Idk if there was any rule about the tops. I also don't remember any rule about the swearing but I didn't hear it much either.

I know if I were to ever run a stable (I don't think that's included in God's plan for me) that I would have similar rules as far as the pants, boots and helmets for riding. It's safer and more professional. I would also request people avoid swearing. I do not see that as necessary, professional, or family friendly, which I would want my barn to be.


----------



## Sweeney Road

I have my horses at home, but take lessons just down the road. I am the only slob there who doesn't wear proper breeches, but I do wear a polo shirt, long pants, paddock boots, and a helmet.

For footwear, I don't ever wear anything except for boots or leather soled shoes when working in the barn/pasture.


----------



## boldstart

IMO if its their horse on their property, let me them dress the way they want. They will learn the hard way - when they have ugly cuts, scrapes and bruises all over their body.

Sometimes, you just need to learn the hard way for.


----------



## Ne0n Zero

I typically ride in jeans/boots/tank top. I however am also known to wear flip flops to the barn and ride barefoot seeing as I never use a saddle (yes I know omg bad me *slaps hand*). As far as immodesty goes, I don't wear short shorts, ever, regardless. They irritate me and just, no. I have ridden in jeans and a bikini top though last summer when it was really hot out. Our BO doesn't mind, although it is a very small "backyard" boarding facility.. and by that I don't mean that they are like those 'backyard craigslist' horse people by any means, because they are definitely not like that. I just mean there is no arena and I never even see any other boarders there, only the BO and her family. I'm not sure if there even are other boarders at this point honestly. 

Then again, I am the one who will ride in full skirts and corset just because it amuses me. *shrug* x)


----------



## shaggy

well since its just me where I broad I don't really worry about wearing breeches or polos. I wear jeans, t-shirt , and my paddock ariats mostly. In summer I'll wear shorts and tank tops since the temp stays at that lowest low 90s most of the summer. I have worn flips flops to barn more times then I can count because when I'm working during the school year the last thing I think about is grabbing my boots on the way out the door. Personally I don't really see what the big deal is about flip flops at the barn if your not riding just keep your feet out from under the horse simple as that.


----------



## Maple

This thread is startin to get to me.. I live in the land of rain and you guys with the hot weather are depressing me. My summer wardrobe for 95% of the summer is nearly the same as my winter, only with less layers  Wellies and rain jacket at the ready! We had a solid week of +20 and sunshine last month and the entire country stripped off and everybody turned into lobsters. We have now had it replaced by a solid week of rain. 

As for the swearing.. I'm embarrased to say that when I left Canada; I was the polite little Canadian girl. 10 years later, I've now got a mouth that a trucker would blush at.  I do try and tone it down, and give out heck to my hubby for cursing infront of the kids but really dislike the fact that I am as bad as I am now.


----------



## Oxer

I ride in a bikini and flip flops.......... does my farmer tan offend you?


BAAAAHAHAHA! 
My trainer would skin me alive if i rode in ANYTHING embarrassing. Normal, safe, riding attire for me.


----------



## sandy2u1

I can't help but think it depends on the situation. If I were running a boarding barn where I employed or had men boarding their horses, I'd have a problem with say a 15 year old girl wearing **** gear. I would be concerned about a child getting grown-up attention for the way they dressed. I, of course, wouldn't have a say outside the barn, but I can at least protect them while they are there. 

On the other hands, grown folks can wear what they want. If they are able to wear those short shorts without the chaffing, then good for them. That is not about safety, it is about comfort for me. I tried riding in shorts and it was a very unpleasant experience for me and will not be doing it again, but I won't fault someone who can. 

As far as tops, well, weather permitting, I am constantly in a tank top. I even once tried to ride in a low-cut spaghetti strap tank top. I spent the whole ride with one hand on the reins and the other trying to keep the girls in, :lol:. That is something else I won't be doing again, but I won't fault another adult that chooses to ride that way. 

Boots, in my opinion, are an essential. Never would I allow a person to step one foot on my horse without a pair of riding boots on. Nor would I let someone ride on my property with stirrups without them. 

I have to agree with the conversation that not every boot is the same. We riders need riding boots. If you are wearing a boot with a gripping bottom or without a heel, you may as well be in tennis shoes. The first pair of boots I ever bought for my oldest daughter turned out to be the worst kind possible. I let her ride my horse one day and when she got off, her foot got stuck in the stirrup (those grip bottoms). I just happened to have come up and was able to grab his reins. I had to help her get her foot out. I'd hate to think what would have happened had I not been close enough to grab my horse. Of course, she was never allowed to ride in those boots again and I bought her a new pair. I didn't get those boots from walmart, I got them from a tack store.


----------



## Cinder

Honestly, I couldn't care less what other people decide to ride/be in the barn in and don't really get why other people would. As long as you're not naked, who cares? It's always been about comfort for me. Not everyone is uncomfortable wearing shorts, etc. 

The barn is a barn...not a runway!

Personally, I ride in beige chaps, black half-chaps, black paddock boots and black gloves with my helmet in the summer (usually).

In the winter I'll have tights on under my chaps, possibly two shirts on and maybe a coat or a sweatshirt. 

At horse camp, I did run around in flip-flops now and then. I never rode in them, though. I was in and out of the house/my room a LOT, and I'm pretty impatient so I wasn't going to put my socks and shoes/boots on for everything. I also rode in shorts when it was hot out. They go down to my knees because I don't like showing a lot of leg for anything, never mind riding. I only rode in them for short rides though, never for the long trail rides or lessons we would have. 

I always wear a short-sleeve t-shirt AT LEAST, no matter what, but that's just me personally. 

I'd rather someone wear shorts and a tank-top than faint from heat exhaustion. It can and does get hot here in the summer and people are running around, riding, doing chores, etc. 

I don't know how/why people would run around in jeans/chaps in 100 degree heat. To me, that's less safe than riding with shorts! 

To me, swearing should be kept to a minimum in front of kids. Among adults, swear away. 

My standards for showing are a lot higher because that's only respectful to the judge and your fellow competitors. Plus, you're showing both you and your horse off to the best of your ability!


----------



## RosiePosie06

I already answered, but I failed to say that I WILL NOT ride with stirrups without boots! I also won't work on my horse's ground work without boots. There's a girl who boards at my house that'll hop on her fresh mare (well, this mare is never hot. But after two plus weeks of no riding?!) and go on a trail ride completely barefoot in a western saddle. It annoys the crap out of me. But she does a lot of things that i really think she should think twice about...


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

Well, I have ridden in shorts once I think. Maybe twice.. BUT they were plenty long. I live in a place where 70 is the summer record (and its SUPER nice and hot outside right now, its 63!) so its not somewhere you go around riding in shorts! I keep Casey at my house anyways.


----------



## Oxer

RosiePosie06 said:


> I already answered, but I failed to say that I WILL NOT ride with stirrups without boots! I also won't work on my horse's ground work without boots. There's a girl who boards at my house that'll hop on her fresh mare (well, this mare is never hot. But after two plus weeks of no riding?!) and go on a trail ride completely barefoot in a western saddle. It annoys the crap out of me. But she does a lot of things that i really think she should think twice about...


This is a big one for me too. I've been stepped on a few times. Had i been wearing anything other than boots, my foot would have been crushed. No thanks!!


----------



## Golden Horse

waresbear said:


> I don't board my horses, so I ride around like Lady Godiva, swearing like a sailor. Well not ALL the time, but I have.



Sounds like my sort of company, to much in this world to worry about, so chill


----------



## equiniphile

I don't board and we live out in the middle of the country, so I wear what I want to wear. If I'm stripping stalls or doing other heavy work in the heat, I usually just wear a sports bra and shorts. There's no one around to see me but my family, and they rarely stray to the barn unless they have to.

I never ride in shorts unless I'm bareback. Breeches or jeans in the saddle, and always boots with a heel. Usually a tank top in the summer, or if it's really stinking hot, a sports bra. Again....no one around to see me.

At lessons it's a different story. My trainer has no dress code, but I always wear tall boots, breeches, a belt, and a polo. Underarmour under the polo if it's cold.

To whoever it was that said they work around horses with steel-toed boots, please be careful. I've heard horror stories of toes being crushed under the metal and not being able to get the boot off.


----------



## goingnowhere1

My barn has no riding outfit requirement. Everyone wears shirts that are either unisex or almost unisex ( no bras showing) and pants range from sport short,not jeans, to full seats. Everyone is really decent, thank god!


----------



## Saskia

I don't really care too much what people ride in, at least in regards to morals. It's not my business or concern, and it wouldn't really bother me if people rode around naked. These days people seem so obsessed about "modest" clothing or whatever, but these are just subjective opinions that I don't think should really influence others. 

If someone wanted to ride my horse, I'd insist they wear safe boots and a helmet, as well as clothing that isn't going to startle the horse, or get tangled. I'd recommend they wear pants to stop rubbing.


----------



## RunSlideStop

Saskia said:


> These days people seem so obsessed about "modest" clothing or whatever, but these are just subjective opinions that I don't think should really influence others.


I do not agree; I seldom find people any more who have any modesty or shame, and certainly none obsessed with it. Maybe it is different in Australia, but in America, the streets may as well be a free strip club as far as I'm concerned. 

But alas, I digress.


----------



## Back2Horseback

I have a comment some have touched upon but no one has really mentioned...Anyone ever ridden (English) in JUST breeches (like, w/o half-chaps!)??:shock: I guess I may just be a SERIOUS _wuss_, but the ONE time like, 18 years ago (that single time was more than enough to make it's point!) when I did so, merely out of necessity (I showed up at my lesson and realized my half-chaps were sitting at home, over 30 minutes away!) and figured, "How bad can it be?"

Well, I had my legs pinched every which way between the stirrup leathers for that whole hour...I was *SO ANGRY*! And even worse, at the time I rode with a trainer who was one of these, "You WON'T complain, you'll DO WHAT I SAY and BE HAPPY ABOUT IT!" types...she would have ripped my head off if I had whined about the pinching, or asked to borrow a pair of half-chaps from her, mid-lesson! 

It's kind of funny, because ESPECIALLY after that experience, I am one to be BEYOND highly consciencious regarding whether a saddle/other piece of tack fits the horse properly. Being pinched with EVERY MOVEMENT (posting was the main problem, as I recall) by chaffing leather items is enough to make the sweetest person (OR HORSE) act totally INSANE! No WONDER horses rear and buck when impropperly fitted tack is placed on them!

I ride in breeches, half-chaps:wink:, paddock boots, and some sort of short-sleeved fitted tee-shirt usually, or lately, I really like a nice zip up front sleeveless thin cotton-vest-y thing...it's a little looser and less clingy than a tee (the clinging tee's can cause LOTS of sweating, same with tanks that cling, I've noticed!) and it's sleeveless to prevent worsening of the persistant farmers tan I have, but it isn't _REALLY _a tank, and is a BIT less fitted (allowing me NOT to feel "hoochie-ish" with my chest all sticking out, even in some sports bras the "girls" feel like they are TOO much for my taste!), but my trainer can still see my body position well enough to critique it! 

Of course, then, I also wear gloves and a helmet...gloves are a must for me because I have a weird thing about my hands--I have no problem getting them dirty at all while I am working with something dirty, but...I _have to be able to rinse 'em off after and_ _apply lotion,_ or else they feel _too dry_ or something! Wearing gloves to ride, even in the heat, prevents them from feeling "tight" or chapped or whatever...I can never think of the correct way to describe it...Being a nurse 15 years and constantly washing my hands and applying lotion afterwards certainly hasn't helped matters!

My REAL ISSUE with "appropriate vs, inappropriate", however, is MY SAILOR MOUTH....I have been actually told by my male friends AND my sweet husband that I have one of THE filthiest mouths that they have ever heard! And my husband is ex-Army...(I DO know how to keep a clamp on it when necessary of course, but I am always unsure how carefully I have to watch myself in NON-WORK/other social "type" situations that do not involve kids...I have seen some adults get PRETTY ****Y at my foul mouth, so I never know when to hide the "real mouth" and when to let it fly!! :lol:

I have yet to, er, "show" my trainer (been with her for two months) "that" side of my lovely personality...she doesn't curse much, either...but what my husband and I were wondering is, COULD she be "hiding" a foul-mouth, too? I'm always so afraid some word will come ZINGING out of my mouth, and actually it has a few times, but she hasn't heard me :shock:...and I would feel so much better knowing her "personal policy" on cursing! I can't imagine her being TOO uptight about it, given how OPEN she is about everything else! But if that were the case, wouldn't she have let her OWN sailor mouth fly by now?

Ugh...it WOULD be nice if these things were just KNOWN! There are very few "kids" around her barn...maybe ONE teen girl, and then my trainer's OWN teen daughter, but they are rarely nearby when I am there, so it should not be an issue, right? I would HATE to offend Holly, or make myself appear to be trashy or inappropriate to her! I will just keep my foul mouthedness to myself for now, and in time it will surely sort itself out!


----------



## faye

TBH Runslidestop, what business of yours is it what other people wear?
If you want to be a prude that is your business but I will wear what ever i feel comfortable wearing.
I have mucked out horses in shorts and a small strappy top, I have cantered bareback down a beach only wearing a bikini.
I regularly skip out and feed horses in wellies and a posh skirt having gone directly after work.
I wont ride out on the roads without long sleeves but that is because I have been dumped on the road enough times to know gravel rash is an absolute b****. I dont ride with a saddle in anything other than jods as I dont like getting my lower leg pinched and bruised, but if I'm at a show and asked to jump on a pony to warm it up or correct an issue with one of my clients ponies/horses (I have clients who are disabled and who are very young so there are cases where they physically cannot correct the horse themselves), then provided I have a fitting hat a pair of gloves and suitable boots I will get on it (yes I have done so in a skirt before, have now learnt if I go to a show even just to watch I put trousers on).

As our stables are at home i have done the ponies in my pj's before, I've been ragwort pulling in a bikini (good way to get a tan) and power hosed the yard in the bikini as well.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Back2Horseback said:


> I have a comment some have touched upon but no one has really mentioned...Anyone ever ridden (English) in JUST breeches (like, w/o half-chaps!)??:shock:


Yes, I do. Never have had pinching. I feel my horse better without them and he's very sensitive so it works out.

I wear paddock boots as well, not field boots (planning on getting for winter)


----------



## RunSlideStop

"Prude" is an irrelevant term, I think. I find modesty professional and far more attractive than "letting it all hang out." It is my personal opinion, which I am entitled to. I find myself sad to see so many people showing skin that is more than necessary for functionality; ie a spaghetti strap low cut shirt with the girls hanging out, or shorts that barely cover the bum. I expect the same from men; pants that do not show off boxers, and unless weather calls for it,no toplessness - at least a decent tank top would be appreciated. 

So I may be considered "prude," but I honestly just feel it is respectful to myself and others to cover up. How is it any less appropriate to wear modest clothing around boarders than your trainer? If it is because you pay the trainer, then as far as I see it, walking about in booty shorts and a bikini top is a free "show." It seems immodest and inappropriate to me. 

At home with the fam or alone is whatever, and with boarders, friends, clients, etc, it is another. 

My two cents.


----------



## Back2Horseback

Sky; See! I KNEW I WAS WEIRD AND OVERLY BODY-SENSITIVE! Lots of folks can ride without half-chaps/tall boots, but nooo, not me! Too pinchy! Yah, I agree with the "feeling the horse" issue being VERY IMPORTANT, and do like the idea of bareback for such, just can't tolerate it with the leathers on the "UN wrapped" calves!

COULD BE that my legs are sooo much shorter than the average...I am only 5'1" on a GOOD DAY :0) so maybe the leg is completely concentrated on that spot. Who knows. You're just another of the lucky ones, hehe!! :0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Hahaha noo my trainer has to wear half chaps too because of the pinching, and my best friend.

I don't, nor does my lessee  We're just special that way.

I love riding bareback.. you can feel everything. But I suck at it still lol.


----------



## Back2Horseback

Oh, and for those who mentioned such, I LOVE to wear my just-below-the-knee Harley Davidson motorcycle boots with ALL non-dressy dresses, short-ish skirts, etc...it has always been my "signature" look...my husband and ex-bf's have always "enjoyed" the look on me, so that may be immodest in its own way, even though I usually am showing much less skin than if I had the same dress/skirt on with sandals or heels...it is all about personal comfort levels I suppose! And sexy doesn't have to mean showing lots of skin, either. I think some of the sexiest women around are the ones wearing very covering clothing yet wearing it with an attitude of confidence! I LIVE IN JEANS, Levi's 501 or 530's, black chunky heeled mules or boots beneath and a fitted black turtleneck with a black leather belt with silver studs on it. Very conservative, NO SKIN showing, but the confidence to wear that kind of fitted clothing...off-topic, just thought I'd throw it in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Back2Horseback

Skyseternalangel said:


> Hahaha noo my trainer has to wear half chaps too because of the pinching, and my best friend.
> 
> I don't, nor does my lessee  We're just special that way.
> 
> I love riding bareback.. you can feel everything. But I suck at it still lol.


I doubt you suck at any kind of riding Sky! You have the horse-sense that tells me you learn very quickly with all you do riding wise, and care so much (which is AWESOME!) That if you weren't good at something I imagine you would practice constantly until you were. You are a MODEL HORSEWOMAN in my opinion. Your love for your horse speaks volumes on that, as well!

(am happy to know I'm not the only one with the leg-pinchy issue; THANKS! I wonder if your best friend and your trainer are also both "vertically challenged"?) :0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Back2Horseback said:


> I doubt you suck at any kind of riding Sky! You have the horse-sense that tells me you learn very quickly with all you do riding wise, and care so much (which is AWESOME!) That if you weren't good at something I imagine you would practice constantly until you were. You are a MODEL HORSEWOMAN in my opinion. Your love for your horse speaks volumes on that, as well!
> 
> (am happy to know I'm not the only one with the leg-pinchy issue; THANKS! I wonder if your best friend and your trainer are also both "vertically challenged"?) :0)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Trainer no, best friend is barely 5'3"  My lessee is more like 5'1"

Thank you, but I have much to learn!


----------



## WesternBella

Okay, here goes my opinion~

We can all think what we want to think but in the end, it doesn't really matter because it's up to the owners to take care of this kind of thing. If they are against having people ride in shorts and a tank top or don't want people near the horses without proper footwear, it's up to them to make a rule about it. It depends from barn to barn.

BUT, if I had my own barn and could make up the rules, I think that people should be able to wear whatever they want to feel comfortable as long as its safe and not too skimpy. Shorts would only be allowed for on the ground, no riding in them whatsoever. In my opinion, they are not clothing for the barn. However, it is fine if you are coming from somewhere else and just want to check up on your horse. That is understandable. Other than that, I would be open to tank tops/muscle shirts as long as your girls arent flopping all over the place. 

So there you go 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

Well at the moment you will hate me...
I ride at home in a collared ariat shirt, gaiters, white gloves, black helmet, cream joddies, dressage whip in hand. Everything must be color coordinated!

But here at college...Q-baby wrangler jeans, collared long sleeve cowgirl shirt, bling pink belt with a big buckle on it, ariat boots (cowgirl boots)...

Now this is where you would shoot me! Me and my friend were walking around the other day in "Daisy Duke" Short shorts, cowgirl boots and a singlet top that said "Save a horse, ride a cowboy" Now I would never ever wear stuff like that but we decided to just for fun


----------



## poppy1356

I don't see how anyone has the right to tell others what to wear unless they own the property. And even then if I was told I couldn't wear shorts I would look for a new barn. 

I cannot take the heat at all. Last night I had to swing by to feed my horse her dinner, I was wearing short shorts (have been looking for longer shorts for years, but I refuse to pay a ton for them) and a tube top with my boots. I almost passed out from the heat just preparing my horse's food. It was only about 90 degrees but that is just to much for me. I had to run cold water over my face to cool down.

If people want to look at me funny and judge me behind my back, go for it but if you ever tell me I can't wear what I'm comfortable in, I will tell you exactly where to go with that opinion. Unless of course you own/run the property.

Oh and I cannot ride english without breeches and tall boots. I wore jeans and cowboy boots one day and never again. After a three hour ride my legs were bruised.


----------



## PintoTess

I felt the same about the jeans a boots at first! I spose I would look kinda weird turning up at college in jods and gaiters though lol!


----------



## equiniphile

Back2Horseback said:


> I have a comment some have touched upon but no one has really mentioned...Anyone ever ridden (English) in JUST breeches (like, w/o half-chaps!)??:shock: I guess I may just be a SERIOUS _wuss_, but the ONE time like, 18 years ago (that single time was more than enough to make it's point!) when I did so, merely out of necessity (I showed up at my lesson and realized my half-chaps were sitting at home, over 30 minutes away!) and figured, "How bad can it be?"
> 
> Well, I had my legs pinched every which way between the stirrup leathers for that whole hour...I was *SO ANGRY*! And even worse, at the time I rode with a trainer who was one of these, "You WON'T complain, you'll DO WHAT I SAY and BE HAPPY ABOUT IT!" types...she would have ripped my head off if I had whined about the pinching, or asked to borrow a pair of half-chaps from her, mid-lesson!


 The younger kids in my pony club ride in breeches and paddock boots, no half chaps. When I ride at home I usually ride in breeches and cowboy boots that come up mid-calf (really need to invest in paddock boots and half chaps!) and it's never bothered me.


----------



## Joidigm

I don't give a hoot one way or another.

But my husband hates it when I wear my schooling tights anywhere in public. I don't consider it because I don't care, but if you want to complain about what is appropriate to wear around the barn, what is the difference between nearly skin tight pants and wearing short shorts? You're going to see leg and butt either way. If showing skin is your only issue, I don't know what to tell you then. But believe me, breeches "show" just as much.

And considering my bikini, which I can wear in public, shows MORE skin than my lingerie does, I really don't care if someone sees a flash of bra on accident around my tank tops. Heck, I will probably end up wearing my bikini tops as "bras" again this summer if it gets as humid and muggy down here in S. Mississippi as it does in SW Tennessee. (not to say I will let the girls just 'fallout' not that I really have much to fall anywhere, but seeing bra straps and the tops of bras because a baggy collar falls low, no biggie)

Now I will never ride in a saddle in shorts. I like my legs with skin on them! But I will bareback barefoot and in shorts any time on a horse I know won't try to run away with me. Frisky horses require tall boots and breeches.


----------



## Joidigm

Back2Horseback said:


> Well, I had my legs pinched every which way between the stirrup leathers for that whole hour...I was *SO ANGRY*! And even worse, at the time I rode with a trainer who was one of these, "You WON'T complain, you'll DO WHAT I SAY and BE HAPPY ABOUT IT!" types...she would have ripped my head off if I had whined about the pinching, or asked to borrow a pair of half-chaps from her, mid-lesson!


Maybe it is because I ride in tall boots, but I have never had a problem with pinching unless it was right at my knee, and I was wearing jeans that bunched up right where I gripped. I have issues with stirrup leathers too sometimes right below the thigh, but jeans don't protect from it, so I don't expect my breeches too. I have to suck it up or adjust accordingly. :?


----------



## Back2Horseback

^ my hero! :0) You have long legs though, don't you!? For some reason I am convinced that has something to do with it!

It's funny, actually, because when I was a kid and rode short stirrup schooling shows, I'd ride my lessons in paddock boots and half-chaos, but I'd be FINE WITH paddock boots, breeches, and garters, no 1/2 chaps in shows...as is the attire for such! 

It wasn't until I got a bit older that it became an issue! I wonder why? I'm gonna have to look into the mechanics of such...it could also have been that particular saddle, who knows? Maybe the leathers overlapped weird, or it was the incorrect size for me...all I know is that I was in PAIN FOR AN HOUR, and when I got home, I had blisters and bruises on my inner calves! Hmmm. Tis a mystery! :0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joidigm

I have long legs (5'11") and ride with an even longer stirrup because of a classical dressage seat. I am always borrowing saddles, and adjusting stirrup leathers, so I know that when I lengthen them to like the last two holes that little tip of leather bulging out on top of the buckle totally feels like holding a huge rock between my thigh and the saddle.

I think it is the spot right at the bottom of the saddle flaps, where stirrup leathers separate to flatten under your leg, and when they come together, they can pinch hard. I notice it a lot when I adjust my stirrups that they can lay that way, instead of the two pieces laying one on top of the other. I can also see the marks in my tall boots where leather has rubbed against leather. 

If you want discomfort though, talk about riding in a man's saddle. I had the privilege a couple of weeks ago, and my lord my position was jacked up! The saddle seat forced me back on my tail bone to avoid splitting my pelvis (**** you non existent narrow twist!), and it totally rocked me into this lurch backed chair seat that was horrendous! I couldn't fight curling in on myself. It hurt! I did it worse in the dudes english saddle than I did in his western too. :shock:


----------



## equiniphile

Back2Horseback said:


> ^ my hero! :0) You have long legs though, don't you!? For some reason I am convinced that has something to do with it!


 I think it must have something to do with it; I'm 5'10" and have never had any pinching problems.


----------



## DancingArabian

Sorry to burst the bubble, but I'm 5'4" and stirrup leathers pinch me if I ride in short boots without gaiters. I usually ride in tall boots though (Dublin river boots). However! This will throw you, haha. I usually ride in jeans or breeches and my Dublins. I wore cargo pants with my boots once and something kept pinching me in my thigh. Same saddle too.

To the person who said they borrow saddles... You should buy your own stirrup leathers and irons. You will feel a thousand times more comfortable and it's faster to swap out leathers than it is to play the guess the length game. When I was borrowing a lot of saddles (I always rode someones horse in their saddle, and before I had my own horse used lesson saddles), I found that this helped a lot with my comfort. It also saved me from trying to remember which hole the stirrup was in before I changed it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny

I'm a victim of pinching stirrup leathers and I've seen the bruises left by them on a friend. Painful!

I work at the barn as a feeder. When I'm strictly working(in the summer) I'm usually in Nike Tempo type shorts, a t-shirt, and mud boots. Not attractive, but it keeps me cool. I actually have boot tan lines. :lol: I usually wear the same thing when I go to the barn just to chill with Sunny, not to ride.

When I go to ride I wear breeches, paddock boots/half chaps, and depending on the heat either a T-shirt or a polo. Polos keep me cooler.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joidigm

DancingArabian said:


> To the person who said they borrow saddles... You should buy your own stirrup leathers and irons. You will feel a thousand times more comfortable and it's faster to swap out leathers than it is to play the guess the length game. When I was borrowing a lot of saddles (I always rode someones horse in their saddle, and before I had my own horse used lesson saddles), I found that this helped a lot with my comfort. It also saved me from trying to remember which hole the stirrup was in before I changed it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Right now my saddle and stirrup leathers are in storage at a barn that is a six hour drive away from me.  But regardless, I can relax into a nearly straight leg when riding, but if I ride everything from a draft down to nearly pony sized gaited horse, that leg doesn't always sit at the same spot (or work when my heels will drop below their bellies). And right now I have a range of horses to choose from to ride and all with the same saddle. So my stirrups are adjusted often depending on who I ride and how I plan to ride.

A relaxing trail ride on the MFT will not have the same stirrup length as a jump and canter ride on the draft cross. I may not even use stirrups on the Peruvian Paso's because they are so smooth I would rather bareback them than use a saddle.


----------



## Kawonu

Clothing to look sexy on horseback is either A) modeling or B) an idiot. Shorts are one thing, but c'mon LOL. I prefer tank top with jenes and boots. It's required at the barn I used to ride at, and it will be required when I teach my friend's son.


----------



## franknbeans

They may try and LOOK sexy, but the truth is, they will still SMELL the same. lol

I had asked the same question of the OP WAY back......as to how it is her business what anyone wears.....glad we finally got an answer. As far as revealing, I have stated what I wear-the issue comes in when I get home. My hubby is allergic. I mean REALLY allergic. So, I have to remove my riding clothes outside. I figure my undies are about as revealing as my swimsuit, so I have gotten over the whole modesty issue. And no, there is NO other place for me to change. Especially in bad weather. Strip on the porch, pick up the clothes-in the door and directly to the washer and shower. So really doesn;t matter what I RIDE in, now does it? lol


----------



## poppy1356

Hehe yeap I definately look sexy at the barn... with hay in my hair, horse spit on my shirt and the wonderful aroma of horse and human sweat mixed together. :lol:


----------



## Corporal

My farmer's tan lines, pasty legs and feet, and "as little as possible sun on my face" tells you what I think is right to wear when riding. Add the line from my helmet and ... YOU get the picture.
BTW, they will dress this way until somebody gets saddle burns, and other stuff.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Corporal said:


> My farmer's tan lines, pasty legs and feet, and "as little as possible sun on my face" tells you what I think is right to wear when riding. Add the line from my helmet and ... YOU get the picture.


I worked on getting rid of my farmer's tan today. I tied up my shirt sleeves with baling twine while I was on the tractor spreading manure, classy huh!? :lol:


----------



## Corporal

MHFQ, you'll LOOK better than _me_ sleeveless this summer, LOL!


----------



## BlueSpark

I think basic gear should be mandatory(no flip flops, etc) and i really don't think I need to see your "girls" or crack from low rise jeans/shorts. I go to work with my horses and have fun, and i don't think its nessesary that other boarders expose themselves in my presence. Having body parts bouncing out of low cut tops and squishing out of inappropriate pants is not something I want to see.

If you want to ride in innapropriate clothing, go ahead, just don't make it my buisness.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Corporal said:


> MHFQ, you'll LOOK better than _me_ sleeveless this summer, LOL!


Hopefully I won't have too much of a farmers tan or be too pasty. I've committed to at least one hour a day in the pool with my kiddo


----------



## poppy1356

BlueSpark said:


> I think basic gear should be mandatory(no flip flops, etc) and i really don't think I need to see your "girls" or crack from low rise jeans/shorts. I go to work with my horses and have fun, and i don't think its nessesary that other boarders expose themselves in my presence. Having body parts bouncing out of low cut tops and squishing out of inappropriate pants is not something I want to see.
> 
> If you want to ride in innapropriate clothing, go ahead, just don't make it my buisness.


No one makes it anyone's business unless they ask for your opinion. By your standards the whole world should have a dress code. I can understand the boots thing but anything beyond that is just not your decision. I'm not about to die of heat stroke because someone didn't like that I was wearing temperature appropriate clothing. 

I have a full synthetic saddle so I could comfortably wear shorts if not for the leathers. Oh yea and I break out in terrible hives if I sweat heavily and have clothing sticking to me. So sorry that my health comes above your personal preference.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal

You are correct, poppy--none of our business. I wear MY flip-flops when my horses are on the other side of the fence bc I don't want broken toes, bruises AND a hoof-mark scar on either feet.
I've seen this for-ever. When I taught I DID have a dress code that included NO dangly earrings, yet I've seen PLENTY of equine tv programs with owners wearing earrings that would rip your ear off if it caught on the tail of the gentlest gelding.
I think that we all would prefer to NOT see a preventable train wreck bc of poor clothing choices, don't you?


----------



## RunSlideStop

Seems a lot of people have a lot to say about modesty, or the lack thereof. 

My opinion on the "it is not your business" thing: just like the internet, when you enter a public, municipal place, you become my business. I do not have the right to gossip, spread rumours or lies, throw a robe over you, or the like, but it most certainly is my business when you wear provacative, inappropriate and/or unreasonable clothing in our mutual space. It is not difficult or expensive to wear modest temperature appropriate clothing; cut you jeans off mid thigh instead of at the butt, wear a compression tank or tee with sleeves cut off or rolled up.

In the case of a co-ed barn, would you ladies honestly be pleased if the gentlemen showed up in their boxers and no shirt? Or rode in cargo shorts because it was hot, despite the obvious danger of getting hung up on who knows what with all of the pockets and whatever. - Men, would you be pleased to see women wearing tube tops and skirts, or teenage girls wearing shirts so low cut their chests are showcased for all to see?

It is one thing to wear weather appropriate clothing, and another entirely to have seemingly lost your shame and dignity. 

For the record, I have not said I have a right to tell anyone what to wear. It is my opinion that folks dress like respectable people, and that opinion can be ignored if it pleases you. 

Cheers,
RSS


----------



## smokeslastspot

I do not show, mostly trail ride which is more laid back than other types of riding so the dress code is not as strict even when schooling.

In public I will go so far as to wear a sleeveless sport top and shorts on the really hot days (triple digit temps, near 100 percent humidity). If the ride involves swimming I may wear a bathing suit with shorts over it. I never expose my tummy in public since even though I am a size 6 pants I still manage to have a pooch to my tummy that I feel is unflattering and I don't want to subject everyone else to the sight of it. No matter what I always wear boots with a heel.

As long as everyone's private areas are covered I don't care what they wear. To me this means your butt cheeks are not hanging out the bottom of your shorts, and your "girls" are covered and in no danger of popping out. If you feel the need to bare your tummy though, don't be offended if I giggle when it jiggles during the ride. If someone wants to take the risk of injuring themselves by having an unsafe wardrobe then that is their business. If it is a novice that truly does not know how what they wear may cause an issue then I will politely and privately point it out.


----------



## DressageDreamer

When I was young I usually rode in shorts because I always rode bareback and the heat and humidity in Illinois is horrid. 
I will still ride in a tank top or whatever type of shirt I choose to wear. I would still ride a horse bareback in shorts. It's my body and if wearing those items makes me feel more comfortable, I will do it. 
Now for my lessons, I have to wear breeches and my boots but can wear any shirt I choose. I don't have anything "hanging out."


----------



## poppy1356

Oh if a guy showed up to ride in boxers and nothing else, honestly, I'd laugh and then stick around to see how that worked out for him after a ride. I always wear boots because I like my toes the way they are, attached. I cringe when I see people walk around the barn barefoot or handle their horses in flip flops but I keep my mouth shut because I know they will eventually learn not to.

If you are taking lessons then yes I believe you should have on no less than a t-shirt and discipline appropriate pants and boots, if for nothing else, respect to the instructor. But for just hanging around the barn who cares. Now I don't have to worry about my tops because I really have nothing to show or have fall out but I will say I almost always layer a tank under anything, including another tank.

I can go around judging everyone, not just at the barn, about what they wear and if it is appropriate, but really where will that get me? There's no point in fretting about what people wear unless they are dealing with your horse or it is your property. They will eventually learn the hard way and sometimes that's the best way for someone to learn. It's the same as telling a kid to put on sunscreen before they burn, do they? Absolutely not, but do they learn for next time? The smart one's do.

Now if I see something that is downright dangerous, sure I will voice my concern. But that is where my opinion ends, if they take it or not is their decision.


----------



## BlueSpark

> No one makes it anyone's business unless they ask for your opinion. By your standards the whole world should have a dress code.


I dont want to have to help you(or observe for that matter) when your dangling earing catches in your horses mane and rips your lower ear off, or your shod horse takes all of the skin off your flip flop clad foot. 

At what point does it become another persons buisness? would it bother you if a fellow boarder showed up to ride topless? How about naked? All I ask is that people's "private bits" be securely stowed.



> I'm not about to die of heat stroke because someone didn't like that I was wearing temperature appropriate clothing.


Since when did temperature appropriate clothing come to mean showing off most of your skin? By your definition I'm shocked all the people living in desert areas(like the middle east) havent died of heat stroke, wearing head to toe fabric:shock:


----------



## Jessabel

I can't stand booty shorts on anybody, anywhere. Especially at the barn. It's tacky. 

If it's so hot out that you can't stand riding in long pants, you shouldn't be riding at all. I wouldn't make a horse carry my butt around in 100 degree heat.


----------



## RunSlideStop

A+ for centuries-old temperature appropriate clothing. AND they rode horses. 

So that sounded snotty, but as people here like to say, "sometimes the truth hurts."


----------



## poppy1356

Ah yes and some people can unfortunately I'm extremely sensitive to temperature changes. I prefer longer shorts but I no longer fit into the ones I have and I haven't gotten to goodwill yet. I wear appropriate clothing for riding but I'm out at the barn twice a day so I don't ride all the time. And no I don't expect my horse to carry me around if I can't stand the heat. I ride early morning or late night. 

I have extremely sensitive skin so sweaty jeans mean hives for me. And don't worry I'm not talking booty shorts but they aren't to my knees either. If someone wants to ride naked go for it, I certainly don't want to do that but their choice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueSpark

> If someone wants to ride naked go for it, I certainly don't want to do that but their choice.


You would be comfortable going to a public barn and having people choose to show up naked? You are a fair bit more understanding than I.


----------



## ShinaKonga

I never had a dress code where I kept my horse... This is news to me. I never had a guideline to follow to tell me what to wear or how to speak... I think I like it better that way, but I see where some places might consider it.


----------



## BlueSpark

> I never had a dress code where I kept my horse... This is news to me. I never had a guideline to follow to tell me what to wear or how to speak... I think I like it better that way, but I see where some places might consider it.


I dont have a dress code where I have my horses either, just common sense and a healthy dose of modesty and decency.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Generally I wear jeans and a tank, though sometimes I will just wear my sports bra and sometimes shorts. Usually I wear my boots (always when riding in my saddle), but sometimes I'll wear my running shoes or even barefoot if I feel like it. To be honest, now that my geliding is shod I rarely ride barefoot. As a teenager I regularly rode in my bikini top, but I had walkers so the bounce was minimal. 

Personally I don't see what the fuss is all about. It's a matter of personal preference and while I may not like the way someone else dresses I'm not going to look down on them or ride their butt because of it. It doesn't take away from my riding experience, if that's all it took I wouldn't have made it this long in the horse world. Now if a child is dressed in an _*unsafe*_ manner I would mention something to the parent or the child if they were unsupervised. Otherwise I couldn't care less.


----------



## Cinder

> Seems a lot of people have a lot to say about modesty, or the lack thereof.
> 
> My opinion on the "it is not your business" thing: just like the internet, when you enter a public, municipal place, you become my business. I do not have the right to gossip, spread rumours or lies, throw a robe over you, or the like, but it most certainly is my business when you wear provacative, inappropriate and/or unreasonable clothing in our mutual space. It is not difficult or expensive to wear modest temperature appropriate clothing; cut you jeans off mid thigh instead of at the butt, wear a compression tank or tee with sleeves cut off or rolled up.
> 
> In the case of a co-ed barn, would you ladies honestly be pleased if the gentlemen showed up in their boxers and no shirt? Or rode in cargo shorts because it was hot, despite the obvious danger of getting hung up on who knows what with all of the pockets and whatever. - Men, would you be pleased to see women wearing tube tops and skirts, or teenage girls wearing shirts so low cut their chests are showcased for all to see?
> 
> It is one thing to wear weather appropriate clothing, and another entirely to have seemingly lost your shame and dignity.
> 
> For the record, I have not said I have a right to tell anyone what to wear. It is my opinion that folks dress like respectable people, and that opinion can be ignored if it pleases you.
> 
> Cheers,
> RSS


Even when we're in the same space, the majority of what I do, including the clothing that I wear, is none of your business nor anyone else's. I don't wear clothes to please you or anyone else, I wear what I feel comfortable in. If what I feel comfortable in happens to offend someone's tastes, well tough luck for them. 

Why is it up to you to decide what is "appropriate", "provocative", or "unreasonable"? As for provocative, many people wear flip-flops and other such shoes at the beach, correct? Well, people have foot fetishes, so should I wear shoes at the beach? As for what's appropriate and unreasonable, many people, even religions have had wildly varying stances on this issue. Some religions might consider my jeans and a short-sleeve t-shirt outfit to be unreasonable. Should I just start wearing long-sleeve dresses that go to my ankle and the like so I don't offend them? 

As for the "it's not difficult or expensive" bit, go ahead and try to find TRUE knee-length or slightly longer shorts at the clothing stores. I'll wait. I'm 5'4 (so about an average height) and it's difficult for me to find shorts that are long enough for me to feel comfortable in them. At times I also have trouble finding shirts that don't have a low neckline and aren't thin/sheer.


----------



## faye

RunSlideStop said:


> Seems a lot of people have a lot to say about modesty, or the lack thereof.
> 
> My opinion on the "it is not your business" thing: just like the internet, when you enter a public, municipal place, you become my business. I do not have the right to gossip, spread rumours or lies, throw a robe over you, or the like, but it most certainly is my business when you wear provacative, inappropriate and/or unreasonable clothing in our mutual space.
> 
> In the case of a co-ed barn, would you ladies honestly be pleased if the gentlemen showed up in their boxers and no shirt? Or rode in cargo shorts because it was hot, despite the obvious danger of getting hung up on who knows what with all of the pockets and whatever. - Men, would you be pleased to see women wearing tube tops and skirts, or teenage girls wearing shirts so low cut their chests are showcased for all to see?


Modesty is a relative term. For those from some middle east countries anything less than a full Burqa is akin to walking round dressed like a *****. Yet in France and many other parts of Europe it is illeal for a woman to wear the full veil and it is concidered to be rude. For some tribes in africa boobs on show is normal, it is a sign of marriageability and fertility. So your definition of modesty may not be someone elses. Certainly mine is probably very different to yours, I've just spent 4 days camping at Bramham horse trails and for the last 3 days wore a short denim skirt, tight t-shirt and country boots, I was not alone in my wardrobe choices, infact it was the norm for those in my age group.

When I go to the swimming pool i wear a bikini, how is that different to the yard? it is still public place but at one it is socialy acceptable at anouther according to you it is not (at my yard if it was hot then shorts and a bikini top is perfectly acceptable)

would I like to see a man walking round a stable with just a pair of boxers on? well it depends on the man, i have no problem with them in just a pair of shorts (which is what boxers are) and there is a "stable boys" calender up in the feed room.

most of the guys at every yard i've been on have been gay and wouldnt have batted an eyelash if you walked round naked in front of them.




RunSlideStop said:


> A+ for centuries-old temperature appropriate clothing. AND they rode horses.
> 
> So that sounded snotty, but as people here like to say, "sometimes the truth hurts."


Erm no the women didnt and have you ever actualy worn a full Burqa? I have and I can tell you there is a very very good reason they didnt leave the sanctuary of thier houses (or tents in the case of the bedouin) except for in the evening and early morning.

Also thier clothes were made of 100% cotton which is far cooler than most man made fabrics but decent 100% cotton clothing is also more expensive and harder to get hold of.

The full Burqa also has health implications, most noticably a vitamin d deficiency which can lead to osteoparosis among other nasty side effects.


----------



## poppy1356

Cinder said:


> Even when we're in the same space, the majority of what I do, including the clothing that I wear, is none of your business nor anyone else's. I don't wear clothes to please you or anyone else, I wear what I feel comfortable in. If what I feel comfortable in happens to offend someone's tastes, well tough luck for them.
> 
> Why is it up to you to decide what is "appropriate", "provocative", or "unreasonable"? As for provocative, many people wear flip-flops and other such shoes at the beach, correct? Well, people have foot fetishes, so should I wear shoes at the beach? As for what's appropriate and unreasonable, many people, even religions have had wildly varying stances on this issue. Some religions might consider my jeans and a short-sleeve t-shirt outfit to be unreasonable. Should I just start wearing long-sleeve dresses that go to my ankle and the like so I don't offend them?
> 
> As for the "it's not difficult or expensive" bit, go ahead and try to find TRUE knee-length or slightly longer shorts at the clothing stores. I'll wait. I'm 5'4 (so about an average height) and it's difficult for me to find shorts that are long enough for me to feel comfortable in them. At times I also have trouble finding shirts that don't have a low neckline and aren't thin/sheer.


Yes exactly. I also cannot find longer shorts and I'm 5'8" so much harder. Someone will always be offended no matter what I wear or do so when does the people pleasing end?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueSpark

> Erm no the women didnt and have you ever actualy worn a full Burqa? I have and I can tell you there is a very very good reason they didnt leave the sanctuary of thier houses (or tents in the case of the bedouin) except for in the evening and early morning.


I didn't realize we were speaking about a specific gender. If I remember correctly the men are often covered head to foot as well, and they did ride horses. 

It is nessesary in most hot countries to limit time out side to morning and evening, wether you are naked or wearing a burqa. 



> Also thier clothes were made of 100% cotton which is far cooler than most man made fabrics but decent 100% cotton clothing is also more expensive and harder to get hold of.


Cotton is readily available and cheaply produced. I work at a highend outdoor store. There are also many synthetics available that are moisture wicking and keep you cool, as well as light weight merino wool and bamboo. These range from walmart prices on up.



> The full Burqa also has health implications, most noticably a vitamin d deficiency which can lead to osteoparosis among other nasty side effects.


That must be a heck of a thick burqa. UPF(clothing rating scale equivalent to spf) rating of a plain cotton is very low, when outfitting people traveling to very hot, sunny countries we recoment a cotton/synthetic, synthetic or merino fabric to avoid sunburn.


----------



## faye

I've lived out there! Burqas are hot, Ricketts is rampant.

the protection of your clothing depends on the quality of the cotton. you buy a walmart shirt and the cotton will be so thin it is almost see through, it will also last all of about 3 washes before it falls apart. I have 3 tailor made good quality blouses from a seamstress in India (cost the grand total of £10) the cotton is thick and the blouses have lasted nearly 8 years of near constant use. A shirt of that quality over here will cost you at least £50 (and that isnt tailor made, just the normal off the shelf).
I'd question the quality of the wares your high end store sells if the cotton is so thin its UPF is that low.
Linnen is also anouther good fabric for hot countries, but it is a pain in the proverbial to iron and the second you sit down you get creases in it.

100% cotton is not that prevalent, normaly it is the dreaded polycotton or cotton blend that you find in cheaper stores


----------



## themacpack

I still don't see how it is anyone's business what someone else is wearing outside of a BO setting dress code regulations that a boarder agrees to abide by when choosing to board there.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

I have always been taught that riding is a privilege that has to be earned and respected. It is for this reason that I always thoroughly groom my horse, have clean tack, saddle pads, polos and boots and why I have always dressed appropriately at the barn, even in my teen years.
If I wouldn't wear it on the street or in the mall, if I would be embarrassed running into a professional co-worker in it, etc.. then I a) don't buy it and b) certainly wouldn't wear it at the barn. If I am just at the barn doing a "check up" on my horse, feeding or changing blankets then I will wear street clothes which in the summer heat may mean a tank top and shorts, with appropriate undergarments. When riding I am always in breeches and boots, and am usually always in a sleeved shirt. If it is very warm I have a few sleeveless polos that I will wear, but never at a show or in a lesson. Again, with appropriate undergarments.

It is disrespectful and rude to the people around you to be bouncing around in a spaghetti strap tank, or other, with your bra straps all over the place. Butts, Boobs/Bras and Bellies should always be covered, regardless. That means no ultra-low-rise breeches, no crop tops and no boob shirts. If someone was riding in something that distracting, I do have a few extra t-shirts at the barn and would have no issue suggesting to a person that they should wear appropriate clothes while handing them one.
Sleeved shirts help prevent sunburn and if they are loose fitting enough, can actually be cooler than naked skin. There are also a variety of cooling vests available on the market. Otherwise, drink water!


----------



## smrobs

Just to play devil's advocate here for a minute, I would like to mention that times change, styles change, and ideas of "modesty" change.

Not so long ago, it was taboo for women to wear pants because the split leg alluded to our nether regions. Not so long before that, bearing any skin above the ankle or wrist was dripping with insinuations of immodesty and immorality, even so far that some women were called *****s and banished from their towns because they had a skirt that was an inch or 2 too short.

Times change, people change with them, as do opinions and ideas. At one time in our relatively recent history, wearing what most of us consider to be "modest" dress would have resulted in being stoned as a harlot.

While I may have my own opinions about what I consider to be "modest", I also know that I can only ever have opinions...and everyone's got those.

I simply choose not to be so closed minded as to judge people based on an ideology, culture, or belief system that they may not share. IMHO, that is no different than racial or religious bigotry. Judgment is judgment, regardless of how "small" it may appear to the one doing the judging.


----------



## DrumRunner

Exactly what smrobs said..She made a very,very good point.


----------



## franknbeans

If you always wear sleeves, that is your business. Many of us choose not to, and it is not MY problem if what I wear is distracting to you. I wear tank tops, over sport bras that hold my girls where they need to be. I paid good $$ for them and prefer to have them last a while. I wil not be taking you up on one of your t-shirts, but thanks. Some of us prefer to be casual. I have done my time in H/J breeches and boots, and am now at a point in my life where i choose not to. been there, done that, and IMO it is highly overrated.


----------



## smrobs

Oh, and something else I wanted to add:

Even though I consider certain styles tacky and offensive, that doesn't make me right. It is not my place to b***h about what people do and don't wear so long as it doesn't directly affect me. 

When I see someone wearing what I consider tacky, skimpy, or inappropriate clothing, I simply don't look. The same way I don't look when I see a color I dislike. I couldn't very well go jumping all over people's cases for wearing pink shirts just because I can't stand the color. :?


----------



## DrumRunner

This is what I look like a majority of the time riding from May - September.. 

















Even at the smaller horse shows I've been known to run in a tank top, basket ball shorts, and my boots.. It's just personal preference. I'm sorry people may frown upon what I choose to wear or what I choose to not cover up..but it's me, not you..

Oh my..shorts, tank top..and NO shoes..

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Cinder

> I have always been taught that riding is a privilege that has to be earned and respected. It is for this reason that I always thoroughly groom my horse, have clean tack, saddle pads, polos and boots and why I have always dressed appropriately at the barn, even in my teen years.
> If I wouldn't wear it on the street or in the mall, if I would be embarrassed running into a professional co-worker in it, etc.. then I a) don't buy it and b) certainly wouldn't wear it at the barn. If I am just at the barn doing a "check up" on my horse, feeding or changing blankets then I will wear street clothes which in the summer heat may mean a tank top and shorts, with appropriate undergarments. When riding I am always in breeches and boots, and am usually always in a sleeved shirt. If it is very warm I have a few sleeveless polos that I will wear, but never at a show or in a lesson. Again, with appropriate undergarments.
> 
> It is disrespectful and rude to the people around you to be bouncing around in a spaghetti strap tank, or other, with your bra straps all over the place. Butts, Boobs/Bras and Bellies should always be covered, regardless. That means no ultra-low-rise breeches, no crop tops and no boob shirts. If someone was riding in something that distracting, I do have a few extra t-shirts at the barn and would have no issue suggesting to a person that they should wear appropriate clothes while handing them one.
> Sleeved shirts help prevent sunburn and if they are loose fitting enough, can actually be cooler than naked skin. There are also a variety of cooling vests available on the market. Otherwise, drink water!


How is it disrespectful and rude for someone to wear what they are comfortable in? 

_I_ think it is extremely "disrespectful and rude" that you would suggest someone wear "appropriate" clothes while handing them a t-shirt!

And why do you find what people wear a "distraction"? I can tell you that most of the time, I can't remember what I wear, and I rarely notice what other people have on. If you honestly find clothes such a distraction, maybe you should stop paying so much attention to other people and more attention to yourself and your horse. If you find someone else distracting, that is *your* problem, and not theirs. 

Personally, I have had problems with bullying and people commenting on the clothing I wear- not that it's not enough, but the opposite. If someone is confident enough to wear shorts and a tank-top (or the like) all the time, then I say more power to them! 

Honestly, how I look and what I wear is *my* business and *my* problem. If I want to wear jeans, I will. If I want to wear shorts, I will.


----------



## smrobs

DrumRunner said:


> This is what I look like a majority of the time riding from May - September..


 
What I want to know is how in the world you keep from getting blisters riding in a roughout saddle in shorts :shock: ?


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Drumrunner- thats exactly what i look like most the time haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner

smrobs said:


> What I want to know is how in the world you keep from getting blisters riding in a roughout saddle in shorts :shock: ?


I've ridden in my saddle so much that my rough out is smooth where my legs fall.. Between that and just being used to riding in shorts it doesn't bother me anymore.. lol My saddle is perfectly broken in..or maybe I'm just weird?


----------



## Legend

RunSlideStop said:


> So, what is your view on modesty, and where do you draw the line?


My view on modesty? What _you_ choose to wear is absolutely, 100%, *NONE* of _my_ business. What I choose to wear, shouldnt be your buisness either. I wear clothes though, that no one could call me out for looking trashy, I hope. No "daisy duke" shorts, no tah tah tanktops, and no low rise pants. I _will_ wear a tanktop, though, with my... tah tahs in place and not hanging out, thats alos not so tight people think I just got it painted on. And I dont wear shorts that look like they could be underwear. If someone chooses to wear their bra and underwear to go shopping in the mall, I could care less. If someone wants to wear a bikini when riding, so be it. I will stick to breeches, tall boots, and a tanktop or T-shirt < with everything in place. 

If I ever do have children (god no) they will be required to dress appropriately at the barn, and in town, and while riding. If at home, I honestly wouldnt care what they wear.

I draw the line at people worrying about other people clothing. Its flat *NONE* of _my_ business what _your_ wearing.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

There is a big difference between casual and sloppy. A proper sports bra and a sleeveless shirt is fine. Big boobs, no bra and a spaghetti strap tank is inappropriate.

Everything in life has appropriate attire. Most bosses in executive offices don't give two ****s if you're comfortable in a suit. But show up not wearing one and get ready to say buh-bye to your job. 
It is basic respect. I don't care if you're comfortable in a spaghetti strap shirt with your tittys flapping in the wind - what difference is a t-shirt, really?? I bet anyone would be just as comfortable in a nice cotton polo as in a spaghetti strap. So don't give me comfort BS excuses. If you're riding hard enough, it's uncomfortable regardless of what you're wearing.

You (general you) spend tens of thousands of dollars a year for the privilege of riding, as do I. The least we can do for each other is look tidy when doing it. And that means I don't want to see your bits flapping, just like you probably don't want to see mine.


----------



## Cinder

> So don't give me comfort BS excuses. If you're riding hard enough, it's uncomfortable regardless of what you're wearing.


Excuse me, but I'd rather have my muscles burning but my clothes at least comfortable than to have my muscles burn and my clothes bothering me. Maybe that's just me, though.


----------



## franknbeans

Yes, Anebel- I PAY to be there. Therefore, I will wear what I want. Not necessarily what YOU or anyone else, wants.

I am all for safety, and will never agree with flip flops in the barn. however, as far as clothing STYLE? MY decision. This is far different than a job for those of us who PAY to do it, not GET PAID. 

I don't have any intention of slamming a discipline but some are way too uptight for me, and that is why I never ride them. That does not mean I may not board at the same place as them......and they may look down their noses at me in my jeans, but I could care less. My horse still does stuff theirs never will, and they can wonder all they want. He doesn't care what I wear.


----------



## DrumRunner

Lol I'll be the one to jump out there and say this.. I'm sorry, but I'm not exactly flat chested, I think my Cs are quite nice..Why some people find it offensive that I may wear a low cut shirt or tank top, that's my decision. Some people might not approve of it but I don't wear the clothes I do just to make someone disapprove of it.. I wear it because I like it, that's enough. I'm not going to try and please everyone..Personally, when it's 100* out I'm definitely NOT going to wear a polo..The collar and all is just too much, it drives me crazy.. If I'm at a big barrel race I'll keep my button up hanging in the trailer or at the stall, put it on without buttoning it up while warming up, button it, run in it, take it off and hang it back up.

There is also A HUGE difference in at home riding or at a show, and in the work place..We're all adults..We know what is appropriate for different situations..but those opinions on what is appropriate differ with each individual.


----------



## themacpack

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> There is a big difference between casual and sloppy. A proper sports bra and a sleeveless shirt is fine. Big boobs, no bra and a spaghetti strap tank is inappropriate.
> 
> Everything in life has appropriate attire. Most bosses in executive offices don't give two ****s if you're comfortable in a suit. But show up not wearing one and get ready to say buh-bye to your job.
> It is basic respect. I don't care if you're comfortable in a spaghetti strap shirt with your tittys flapping in the wind - what difference is a t-shirt, really?? I bet anyone would be just as comfortable in a nice cotton polo as in a spaghetti strap. So don't give me comfort BS excuses. If you're riding hard enough, it's uncomfortable regardless of what you're wearing.
> 
> You (general you) spend tens of thousands of dollars a year for the privilege of riding, as do I. *The least we can do for each other is look tidy when doing it. *And that means I don't want to see your bits flapping, just like you probably don't want to see mine.


And there is the problem - you are apparently under the impression that others are there to appease you. I don't ride for you or anyone else - I ride for myself....don't like it, don't look.


----------



## enh817

smrobs said:


> Just to play devil's advocate here for a minute, I would like to mention that times change, styles change, and ideas of "modesty" change.
> 
> Not so long ago, it was taboo for women to wear pants because the split leg alluded to our nether regions. Not so long before that, bearing any skin above the ankle or wrist was dripping with insinuations of immodesty and immorality, even so far that some women were called *****s and banished from their towns because they had a skirt that was an inch or 2 too short.
> 
> Times change, people change with them, as do opinions and ideas. At one time in our relatively recent history, wearing what most of us consider to be "modest" dress would have resulted in being stoned as a harlot.
> 
> While I may have my own opinions about what I consider to be "modest", I also know that I can only ever have opinions...and everyone's got those.
> 
> I simply choose not to be so closed minded as to judge people based on an ideology, culture, or belief system that they may not share. IMHO, that is no different than racial or religious bigotry. Judgment is judgment, regardless of how "small" it may appear to the one doing the judging.




Let's not forget, that it wasn't all that long ago, when a woman riding astride a horse would've been heavily judged and considered immodest and amoral. 





There are a lot of very attractive cowboys at the barn I'm moving to... I wish there was a rule that none of them were allowed to wear shirts! :lol:


----------



## Legend

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> *There is a big difference between casual and sloppy.*


True, their is a big difference between casual and sloppy. But everone has different views on what is casual, and what is sloppy. My view of casual, probably is not your view of casual. So, calling someone out for dressing "sloppy" technically isnt right, as to them it might not be sloppy. It could be casual. Everyone has different views :wink:



> A proper sports bra and a sleeveless shirt is fine. _Big boobs, no bra and a spaghetti strap tank is *inappropriate.*_


It may be innapropriate to _you_, but not to them. Some people dont see that as inappropriate. I for one, dont care if it is, or isnt.



> Everything in life has appropriate attire. Most bosses in executive offices don't give two ****s if you're comfortable in a suit. But show up not wearing one and get ready to say buh-bye to your job.


If they show up to work without wearing the right clothing and get fired, or layed off or whatever, its none of your matter. Its NONE of your business if they dont show up wearing the right clothes. I didnt mean that to sound rude, and Im sorry if it did...



> It is basic respect. I don't care if you're comfortable in a spaghetti strap shirt with your tittys flapping in the wind - what difference is a t-shirt, really?? I bet anyone would be just as comfortable in a nice cotton polo as in a spaghetti strap. So don't give me comfort BS excuses. If you're riding hard enough, it's uncomfortable regardless of what you're wearing.


I will admit, although I try to dress rather modest I HATE polos. Now _thats_ where I draw the line :rofl:



> You (general you) spend tens of thousands of dollars a year for the privilege of riding, as do I. The least we can do for each other is look tidy when doing it. And that means I don't want to see your bits flapping, just like you probably don't want to see mine.


... Most people arent going to care whether _you_ like their boobs hanging out of their shirt or not. It is their choice, and they will stick to their freedom of wearing whatever they please. Sure, maybe they _could_ try and please everyone around them, but...


----------



## RunSlideStop

So by most peoples' logic here, there are "no absolutes" and everything is relative?

What do changing times have to do with having humility and modesty? Just because it has become the norm to do something does not give it immediate merit. Look at soring, Lasix, cutting WP tail nerves so they don't swish their tail, for some even slaughtering horses (some are for it, and it is still a valid analogy). These are cultural norms now, but look how they are frowned upon as immoral. 

Fads and the decaying state of human beings is not an excuse to lose your sense of modesty. It is especially disgusting in my opinion, to scandalize others with your lack of care about what others think. Not everyone has the willpower to keep their eyes down when someone attractive walks up in revealing clothing. Does that mean it is okay to capitalize on their weakness? No. If you think it is, shame on you for being so prideful that you will wound others for the sake of feeling good about yourself, being comfortable, or the like. 

If there are no absolutes, then everything is permissable. Why have any social ethics or personal morals at all if we are all in some delusional "relative" reality?

Hope you all can sleep at night knowing you have one life to live and if you scandalize others in the process, you will have to carry it to the grave.


----------



## DrumRunner

This is getting a little too deep and serious..

*LET'S ALL GO STREAKIN'!!*

I mean, you only live once right? What else do you want to do with your one wild and precious life?? Live in a stuffy polo shirt? Or be your own person?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I'm down for streaking!

But seriously, some polo shirts aren't that stuffy or ugly. I love me some polos <3 But tank tops are my absolute favourite thing to ride in.


----------



## DrumRunner

See, compromise! Exactly Sky, I have my share of polos, I just don't ride in them..I'm not hating on polos I'm just telling my person preference..There's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## AmazinCaucasian

I generally wear leopard-print speedos with fringes on the back around the barn. I have a yellow thong but my neighbor lady says "it looks like a banana on a string, take it off". So I take it off and the cops show up, next thing you know I'm in handcuffs. WTH is wrong with people


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yeah just enjoy your horse and don't worry over what other people are wearing. It's just not worth fussing over IMOP


----------



## DrumRunner

Me either.. I think it's rather funny actually..I really, really want to post a video about a guy wearing polo shirts..


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Polo shirts and boxer shorts LOL, with flipflops

Really tick some people off


----------



## DrumRunner

LOL This has completely turned around.. I think I'm going to post the video anyway..It's just a music video. I'm NOT being rude at all, this just made me laugh a little. My sister used to run around singing this song when it first came out and it will get stuck in your head SO bad.. It's also hard to not nod your head a long with it..


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Equestrians wearing Polos need to make a music video to this song... just sayin


----------



## DrumRunner

lol I agree, it would be hilarious..


----------



## Cinder

> So by most peoples' logic here, there are "no absolutes" and everything is relative?
> 
> What do changing times have to do with having humility and modesty? Just because it has become the norm to do something does not give it immediate merit. Look at soring, Lasix, cutting WP tail nerves so they don't swish their tail, for some even slaughtering horses (some are for it, and it is still a valid analogy). These are cultural norms now, but look how they are frowned upon as immoral.
> 
> Fads and the decaying state of human beings is not an excuse to lose your sense of modesty. It is especially disgusting in my opinion, to scandalize others with your lack of care about what others think. Not everyone has the willpower to keep their eyes down when someone attractive walks up in revealing clothing. Does that mean it is okay to capitalize on their weakness? No. If you think it is, shame on you for being so prideful that you will wound others for the sake of feeling good about yourself, being comfortable, or the like.
> 
> If there are no absolutes, then everything is permissable. Why have any social ethics or personal morals at all if we are all in some delusional "relative" reality?
> 
> Hope you all can sleep at night knowing you have one life to live and if you scandalize others in the process, you will have to carry it to the grave.


Okay, when did this take a turn from "modesty in the barn" to crazy town? 

In life, there is very little that is absolute. Most things, generally, _are_ relative. 

Again, how is it up to you to decide what "humility and modesty" are?

I wouldn't say it's the "norm" to slaughter horses, etc in a conversation where we're talking about clothing. I wear clothes every single day- I have never cut a horse's tail nerves, etc. 

Also, you say the "decaying state of human beings" like it is a widely accepted thing that we're getting worse. In my humble opinion, we're probably generally better than we were years ago. Sure, horrible things still happen, but that's not my point. 

Why should what *I* do (especially in the case of the *clothes I wear*) scandalize others? If someone's life is so easy that they can go around worrying and being scandalized about what people wear, then good on them! But *I'm* certainly not going to worry myself over someone's idiotic and needless thoughts on such a trivial thing. 

I think people need to review what is and isn't their problem:

What people wear- yep, not their problem.
If someone doesn't have enough willpower to keep their eyes off of someone, yep, also not their problem!

I love how you say "shame on you" and "wound" as if my clothing is some sort of weapon. Oh yes, I can see it now. 

Person 1: "I had a horrid day today! I feel so wounded!" *sobs*
Person 2: "What's wrong?!" *pats Person 1's back*
Person 1: "Some person walked around in revealing clothes and I just didn't have the willpower to look away! It's all their fault! What are they doing in public?" 
Person 2: "Um, can you be a bit clearer?"
Person 1: "Well, they capitalized on my weakness."
Person 2: "So, you expect everyone to wear clothing that doesn't capitalize on your "weakness" and that pleases your own personal sense of what is okay to wear?"
Person 1: "Well, I really wouldn't say it like that. It's just decency."

And it would go on and on until Person 1 was home along, watching a lifetime movie, eating Ben + Jerry's (or whatever the male equivalent of this is). 

Saying most things are relative is a far cry from saying that _everything_ is permissible. It's simply saying that over time, things change, and one person's or even a generation's opinions about something are _not_ the end-all be-all. _Especially_ fashion, modesty and the like, which seems to change every few days.

How can _you_ sleep at night if you're so scandalized about how others dress?


----------



## franknbeans

RunSlideStop said:


> So by most peoples' logic here, there are "no absolutes" and everything is relative?
> 
> What do changing times have to do with having humility and modesty? Just because it has become the norm to do something does not give it immediate merit. Look at soring, Lasix, cutting WP tail nerves so they don't swish their tail, for some even slaughtering horses (some are for it, and it is still a valid analogy). These are cultural norms now, but look how they are frowned upon as immoral. So, soring, Lasix and cutting nerves on WP tails and slaughter are cultural norms? Not sure what planet you are on, but not anywhere I live. These are NOT the norm. Slaughter, IMO does NOT belong in this analogy, but we will save that for another discussion.
> 
> Fads and the decaying state of human beings is not an excuse to lose your sense of modesty. It is especially disgusting in my opinion, to scandalize others with your lack of care about what others think. Not everyone has the willpower to keep their eyes down when someone attractive walks up in revealing clothing. Does that mean it is okay to capitalize on their weakness? No. If you think it is, shame on you for being so prideful that you will wound others for the sake of feeling good about yourself, being comfortable, or the like. Society's definition of modesty as evolved with the increased rights allowed to women, IMO. This may be because women have just as much right to dress how they want as men have for hundreds of years. Some of us have chosen to evolve with it. As far as "scandalizing others" and worrying about whether or not they have willpower to look of not????? WOW. :shock: If I choose to wear something strapless or a bikini I am capitalizing on their weakness? Last I knew I chose NOT to be in the convent. I really find this hysterical, that you would think you have control over where others look. Do you realize that folks with deformities that they have no way to hide also have people with no "willpower" staring at them? What would you have them do?? Stay home? I am "wounding others" by showing my cleavage? I really think you find yourself, what you do and what you wear to be more important than many of us. I prefer not to have that much of an inflated view of my impact on society.
> 
> If there are no absolutes, then everything is permissable. Why have any social ethics or personal morals at all if we are all in some delusional "relative" reality?There are still things in our society that are generally acceptable. There will always be societal mores. It all goes along with our need for acceptance by our peers as humans. They may not always be what YOU believe or agree with, but they are there. There will always be some who are more conservative, as well as those who are more liberal, and the "middle of the roaders".
> 
> Hope you all can sleep at night knowing you have one life to live and if you scandalize others in the process, you will have to carry it to the grave.


I really think you are WAY too serious about yourself, and if you lose sleep at night and are "going to carry to the grave" guilt because you think you may have "scandalized" someone by wearing a certain outfit I really feel sorry for you, and think you may need some help. I am serious about that. People do not care nearly as much about what you do or wear as you think. Certainly NOT worth all that guilt, IMO. If I lose sleep it would be more likely to be over hungry children in the world, people being slaughtered by dictators, and many other things. NOT what someone wears, or what I may have worn that someone looked at.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

This is getting a little too heated over clothes.. 

If there is a pool in your vicinity, please jump in and cool off


----------



## Back2Horseback

AmazinCaucasian said:


> I generally wear leopard-print speedos with fringes on the back around the barn. I have a yellow thong but my neighbor lady says "it looks like a banana on a string, take it off". So I take it off and the cops show up, next thing you know I'm in handcuffs. WTH is wrong with people


^^ FREAKING _Hilarious_! Thanks for this!


----------



## kitten_Val

_*Folks, please calm down! Everyone is entitled to own opinion, no need to go rude or personal in a discussion. *_


----------



## franknbeans

I'm calm, thanks KV and Sky-how about you Cinder?:wink:


----------



## kitten_Val

franknbeans said:


> I'm calm, thanks KV and Sky-how about you Cinder?:wink:


Great!


----------



## StarfireSparrow

I think it boils down to respect. Respect for yourself and for those you are around. To me, skimpy clothing denotes a lack of self respect since it is, in essence, an advertisement of sex. Yes, there is the aspect of staying cool, but shorts that don't cover your assets are not that much more cooling than something shorts that leave something to the imagination. I am sure that I will hear something about liberated women or it having nothing to do with sex appeal, but fashion is dictated by people who have the motto of "sex sells." It may be a personal choice to show off that much leg, or other things for that matter, but that choice is still driven by media.

As for language, I have a vocabulary that would take paint of the hood of a car, but if I am around kids or someone who make a point of not using vulgar language, I tend to keep myself in check.


----------



## Kayty

I must say, I do find it pretty off putting seeing people getting around in the saddle with absolutely nothing left to the imagination. I don't think it's so much about decency and respect to other people, but more so to yourself. I know when I see girl's riding in push up bras, singlets with the midriff exposed and hipster breeches, I am not thinking 'what a nice rider', 'what a lovely girl'....It immediately puts an impression in my mind, and even if that person is genuinely a lovely person, I always have a bit of a backed off view of them. I really don't see any need to be showing off body parts while riding - a bikini if you're riding at the beach or in a dam, no problems, but not in general riding/training. 

People showing up to clinics, paying big dollars for a lesson with a big name, very well respected international clinics - rocking up in revealing attire... it really irks me. I see that as a major disrespect to the clinician, and again, the rider just puts a not so favourable image of themselves out for the world.


----------



## DancingArabian

I can't quite easily since I'm on my phone so please bear with me.

Someone said riding is a privilege. Sorry but it's not. It's a luxury. There is no test that you take where your score determines if you can ride or not. There's no test that decides if you're a barrel racer or the next Dressage Olympian or a trail rider. It's a luxury. Something that those who can afford and choose to do can do.

You can't force your morals on someone else. I know some people do try to be humble and modest all the time but that lifestyle isn't for everyone. By no stretch of the imagination am I humble. I wouldnt say I was modest either. A bit conservative sometimes but I will go for comfort each time over modesty.

All that being said, drama at the barn starts when people don't mind their own affairs. Thats how riding styles get bashed and training methods questioned and before you know it noses hit the air at the "wrong" brand of bridle. If there's some little girls with their stuff hanging out, roll your eyes and ride in the opposite direction they're headed. Maybe it makes me a bad person but when I see te one boarder at my barn who likes to ride her horse bareback, barefoot, in a halter without a helmet, I go the other way. I don't want the responsibility of having to clean up her mess when her horse bucks her off again and runs away because he's herd sour.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahkgamble

At my barn, the BO has a few rules when it comes to dress:
We can wear shorts, but they can't be short shorts.
No spaghetti strap tank tops, but other tanks are allowed.
No extremely low cut shirts.
No flip flops or sandals.

It has been really hot around here, so I usually ride in breeches or jeans and a tank top. Sometimes I'll wear shorts with half chaps, but I get the worst tan line (shorts tan line and the top half of my leg gets tan while the bottom half doesn't due to being covered by half chaps), so I've been trying to refrain from wearing shorts this year to get rid of those tan lines. They are NOT attractive when I'm in a swimsuit on the beach. Haha.

I kind of think the no spaghetti straps rule is dumb, because in my tops with spaghetti straps, I'm well covered. But other girls out there have bigger chests than I do and if you have a rule for one, you have to have it for all. So I've learned to live with it.


----------



## Kayty

I've had a really nasty gravel rash from coming off a horse while wearing spaghetti straps... never, ever again! Don't know about you guys, but in Aus it gets REALLY hot and that sun just about turns you into a crispy bit of bacon with 20minutes on a warm day. 
I find it a lot cooler to ride in a light cotton polo or even cotton blouse, it keeps the sun off, and it not right on your skin so you can sweat and cool down.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Gets that way here too, Kayty. The humidity is a killer. I cheat on those days and ride in the indoor  

I do ride in tanks but no spaghetti straps, racer back compression tanks are my go to when its hot. I never wear anything sleeveless when giving a lesson or riding an outside horse with owners present. Just not professional. On your own time & own property, wear whatever the heck you want/are comfy in. I've never been accused of being modest but there is a time & place imo.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Legend

RunSlideStop said:


> What do changing times have to do with having humility and modesty? Just because it has become the norm to do something does not give it immediate merit. Look at soring, Lasix, cutting WP tail nerves so they don't swish their tail, for some even slaughtering horses (some are for it, and it is still a valid analogy). _These are cultural norms now, but look how they are frowned upon as immoral._


Hehe, we are talking about modest clothing, not cutting horse tail nerves, or horses being sent to the slaughter.  Althought, you do have a point. Those may be the norm now, slaughtering, nerve cutting, and allot of other things that are just plain wrong. So, just because its the norm now, does not always make it right. But, just because what other people wear it isnt up to your high standards of normal, that doesnt make it wrong either.



> Fads and the decaying state of human beings is not an excuse to lose your sense of modesty. It is especially disgusting in my opinion, to scandalize others with your lack of care about what others think. *Not everyone has the willpower to keep their eyes down when someone attractive walks up in revealing clothing.* Does that mean it is okay to capitalize on their weakness? No. If you think it is, shame on you for being so prideful that you will wound others for the sake of feeling good about yourself, being comfortable, or the like.


So... because they cant control themselves, its my fault for wearing too low of tanktop? No, no. I would be happy if I could go into town and no one looked at me, Im not going to town to be looked upon, and if I am being looked at, its NOT my fault if people have no self will to take their eyes off of me. I should be a little more modest about my clothing selection, Ill agree, but Im certainly not dressing for the other people around town. And if they make it their business what Im wearing, well... lets not go their.



> If there are no absolutes, then everything is permissable. Why have any social ethics or personal morals at all if we are all in some delusional "relative" reality?


Not everything is allowed, but some things people just have freedom on. I for one am glad I am not forced into wearing a uniform because "I might offend others, or scandalize them" with my clothing. As everyone knows, their are somethings which are illegal/not allowed, and Im thanking my lucky stars clothing isnt one of the things that is governed. 



> Hope you all can sleep at night knowing you have one life to live and if you scandalize others in the process, you will have to carry it to the grave.


I sleep well every night, thank you.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Ha!!! I would embarass myself and everone around me If I wore a tank top with spagetti straps. Half the time I ride I wish I was wearing two bras, not just one.


----------



## cowboy bowhunter

So is it ok for a guy to ride with his shirt off? What about on a trail ride?


----------



## Legend

cowboy bowhunter said:


> So is it ok for a guy to ride with his shirt off? What about on a trail ride?


The truth is, I dont care if I seen you riding with or without a shirt. Some people may say yes, some people no. Matter of opinion.


----------



## poppy1356

One thing here puzzles me... if the argument for wearing long sleeved shirts or polos in the summer is to keep from burning why is there this thing called sunscreen? I'm sure my horse would get awfully ****ed if I tried to cover her pink nose with a piece of cotton instead of sunscreen, so if she can use sunscreen why can't I? Oh yea I do, that's how I don't burn when wearing tank tops.

What do you people do when at the beach? Wear clothing over your swimsuit incase someone looks at you or you might burn? Well I for one use sunscreen so I don't burn and minimize clothing at the beach to keep cool as does everyone else. 

There's a difference between around the barn and at a show or lessons. The original post asked about around the barn not in shows.


----------



## sarahkgamble

cowboy bowhunter said:


> So is it ok for a guy to ride with his shirt off? What about on a trail ride?


Some people will say no, some people will say yes, the poster before me said. However, what it really comes down to is rules and regulations. If you're at a sponsored event or on someone's property (such as a boarding facility, etc.) and they clearly say that you must wear proper riding attire (whether that be jeans, helmet, shirt, etc.), then obviously it would not be appropriate to go shirtless. But if you're on your own property, then it's honestly up to you on what you want to wear while you ride. At least that's how I see it.


----------



## DancingArabian

Hm. How sexy is the potnetially topless man in question?

That being said, men in breeches are a little immodest, no? Even though the breeches are "proper" riding attire, they rather......clingy in some areas!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RosiePosie06

DancingArabian said:


> Hm. How sexy is the potnetially topless man in question?


I was thinking the same thing! I was like, men riding without shirts? How about we make that a requirement... Haha


----------



## RunSlideStop

I really am quite perplexed how everyone else gets their opinion and is "right," but my opinion is "wrong," and I have no right to voice it. 

I don't go around telling anyone what to wear. My point is that it all boils down to what is best for YOU, rather than having regard for your neighbour. If there was a man struggling in his relationship with his wife for whatever reason and he regularly had to be around women who wear sexually appealing clothing, do you think he would A) want to go back to his wife and make amends after the mental images of who knows how many scantily clad young women he now has been scandalized with, or B) forget his wife and continue looking. So he could exercise self control, BUT not everyone is even aware that they are not resisting temptations like that. Iy is not an excuse to wear provacative clothing because it is "comfortable."

That is all this world has come to: what is best/most comfortable for ME. No regard for anyone else's struggles. 

For those examining my analogies further than their intended use, you are nitpicking and being rhetorical, which is a waste of time

For those who say everything or most things are relative, then put on your pope hats because you all must have infallability. Everyone is right because everyone lives in their own world that is relative to them! 

Back on topic, as someone else said, "sex sells." I hope when or if you get/are married, you reserve the right to look at your body in revealing clothing to you and your partner. 

Again, my opinion.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

If some guy is having so many problems at home that he feels the need to go out and look at girls that os absolutely not my problem. I do not dress to impress or keep others happy. Its not my problem if you lack will power to look away ill wear what i feel is comfortable your opinion is just that YOUR opinion everyone has one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RunSlideStop

If some guy happens to be your husband going to the barn, and there are skimpy young women there walking around with it all hangin out, would YOU be happy? Regardless of problems or not. Most people would probably be irked if their partner went to a strip club; how much different is it to be around women or men who wear only enough to cover the essentials?

If you are not irked by that idea, then you have proven my point that the world is in a decaying state.


----------



## demonwolfmoon

RunSlideStop said:


> Personally, I ride and train for the horses, not to show off my body. Wearing *immodest clothing* (in my opinion) can not only get a rider hurt (broken toes, scraped legs, etc), but can be distracting for other riders or barn members (either in a provacative manner, or in a gossiping manner).
> 
> *So, what is your view on modesty, and where do you draw the line?*


And here is where my issue starts.

Firstly, "modesty" is a hell of a judgement call. I've worn a high v neck and been called out by someone. 

Let's be honest

It's none of your business. And it's subjective.

Furthermore, it tends to be a sexist issue. Why can a man walk around shirtless....no matter the state of affairs (vomit), but a woman be in a sports bra?

Maybe I'm a feminist, but I see so many issues with this I can't count.

OH, and no, personally I wouldn't choose to ride a horse in "daisy dukes"...I learned my lesson attempting to inline skate ON A HILL in the same. :shock:


----------



## smokeslastspot

DancingArabian said:


> Hm. How sexy is the potnetially topless man in question?
> 
> That being said, men in breeches are a little immodest, no? Even though the breeches are "proper" riding attire, they rather......clingy in some areas!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Ahhh this brings back mental images. The first barn I boarded at was run by a couple who were strippers (or exotic dancers or whatever you want to call them). During the summer the man rode around in proper riding breeches. Just the breeches. I admit there were several times I'm glad I was riding a horse instead of driving a car or I would have run off the road.


----------



## demonwolfmoon

RunSlideStop said:


> If some guy happens to be your husband going to the barn, and there are skimpy young women there walking around with it all hangin out, would YOU be happy? Regardless of problems or not. *Most people would probably be irked if their partner went to a strip club*; how much different is it to be around women or men who wear only enough to cover the essentials?
> 
> If you are not irked by that idea, then you have proven my point that the world is in a decaying state.


Actually, we have gone together. TBH it would only irk me if he spent too much money =P

Then again, with respect to girls "walking around with it all hanging out"...my husband is kind of hopeless...if a boob didn't hit him in the face, he wouldn't notice. X_X


----------



## cowboy bowhunter

DancingArabian said:


> Hm. How sexy is the potnetially topless man in question?
> 
> That being said, men in breeches are a little immodest, no? Even though the breeches are "proper" riding attire, they rather......clingy in some areas!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


haha no man should ever wear breeches.


----------



## RunSlideStop

So all things are permissable, then. Good, I will be putting on my trench coat to go streak around during the childrens' lessons. 

Or do you draw the line there? When it's the innocent who might be scandalized? ...


----------



## poppy1356

RunSlideStop said:


> If some guy happens to be your husband going to the barn, and there are skimpy young women there walking around with it all hangin out, would YOU be happy? Regardless of problems or not. Most people would probably be irked if their partner went to a strip club; how much different is it to be around women or men who wear only enough to cover the essentials?
> 
> If you are not irked by that idea, then you have proven my point that the world is in a decaying state.


So you're saying you would not let your significant other go to the beach or a pool because they might look at someone else?? I'm sorry but that purely a jealousy issue and no one else's problem. And if they don't have enough self control to keep hands off then I didn't need them anyway. I will take a second look at a hot guy any day and I know my bf does the same with women but it's just that, a look and nothing else.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Thats the thing you can not control what people wear or look at! Even if they dress " modestly" people will still stare and still find something wrong. Everyone has their own opiniom so people will never be entirely happy. However you have some extremely unfair reasonings if my guy loves me enough he will not be " scandalized " by skimpy women simple as that. Also strip clubs are a CHOICE to attend just as barns are so its not your problem unless it is your barn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RunSlideStop

Another thought:

Why are so many vehemently opposed to covering up? What is the reason you defend your right to wear sexually provacative clothing, especially in a place where many feel it is unnecessary and unsafe?

Walk around your house in your undies; how come you feel you need to show your breasts/cleavage/pecks off at the barn of all places?


----------



## demonwolfmoon

RunSlideStop said:


> Another thought:
> 
> Why are so many vehemently opposed to covering up? What is the reason you defend your right to wear sexually provacative clothing, especially in a place where many feel it is unnecessary and unsafe?
> 
> *Walk around your house in your undies; how come you feel you need to show your breasts/cleavage/pecks off at the barn of all places?*


Again in the interests of honesty: It seems to me like this is a personal problem.
I defend my right to wear clothing within the bounds of the law...that does NOT MEAN that I exercise my right.
I do this, because it *is* my right to do so, no matter what another person's sexual hangups may be.

Another poster mentioned this sounds like a jealousy issue. I agree strongly at this point.

It is human nature to LOOK. It is only a problem when there is touching. xD
I do not have to worry about my husband touching...therefore I don't care if another woman is wearing her Victoria Secret thong to ride her horse.


----------



## RunSlideStop

Jealousy is "one hell of a judgment call" as well. Thanks for assuming I am both jealous and crazy as someone earlier posted. 

Yeah, I am crazy. I expect others to have some dignity and shame. Wear what you want within legal bounds so long as it is comfortable, because that is what life is all about; being comfortable.


----------



## franknbeans

RunSlideStop said:


> If some guy happens to be your husband going to the barn, and there are skimpy young women there walking around with it all hangin out, would YOU be happy? Regardless of problems or not. Most people would probably be irked if their partner went to a strip club; how much different is it to be around women or men who wear only enough to cover the essentials?
> 
> If you are not irked by that idea, then you have proven my point that the world is in a decaying state.


Actually, I too go with him on occasion to strip clubs, and when I choose not to, he is free to go, altho he chooses not to, 9 times out of 10. Funny how it works-as soon as I say "fine" it is no longer as appealing. I learned long ago (have been married over 30 yrs) that I cannot control him, what he does or what he looks at, nor would I choose to control a spouse who I trust. He is free to be his own person, and I am free to be mine. In fact, we have traveled to Amsterdam several times WITH OUR KIDS.....**GASP**, where, society is very open and free, and there are many "scandalized" people. There really is NO taboo there, and frankly, nothing is a big deal. It is all accepted. (P.S. Our kids are 20 somethings, FYI, so no need to notify CPS.:wink 

We live in a world of all sorts of people. Far be it from me to shelter my spouse or family from them. I also will not base my clothing choices on a stranger, since I could care less what they think. It is my husband and family who are important. Those are the only opinions that matter.


----------



## demonwolfmoon

RunSlideStop said:


> Jealousy is "one hell of a judgment call" as well. Thanks for assuming I am both jealous and crazy as someone earlier posted.
> 
> Yeah, I am crazy. *I expect others to have some dignity and shame*. Wear what you want within legal bounds so long as it is comfortable, because that is what life is all about; being comfortable.


So, we should be ashamed for being women?

*confused*
Please, enlighten me.
Why should I be ashamed that I have breasts, for example, and should not wear the aforementioned, NOT low cut v neck shirt?


----------



## RunSlideStop

I have said what I have said. I have not said what I have not said. 
No where did I say "be ashamed to be a woman."

Shame meaning humility. Get off your high horse and have some compassion for your neighbour. Humans think we are the greatest thing since dirt because we have consciousness and superior intelligence; we are the worst creatures of them all, in my opinion. 

About your v-neck shirt: modesty does not lay (lie?) in what you wear alone, it is how you are acting. If you were acting humble, then that judgment of immodesty was not entirely warranted as I see it, but I am nobody, so my "supreme ruling" on what is and is not modest dress is hogwash to those who do not agree. 

We are such prideful creatures. Everyone is infallibly right and forget you if you're gonna tell ME what to do.


----------



## SEAmom

I've never boarded anywhere with a dress code - they're uncommon here. I've only taken lessons at one place that had a dress code for lessons - not for regular barn visiting or stall cleaning. I own one polo short and I've only worn it once for a work function. There's no way you'd catch me riding in one. I find them very uncomfortable. That's my opinion. When I ride, I'm always in jeans and boots. My top half is dressed according to the weather. I will go to a regular "sport style" tank and a sports bra. As a mother with a 7 year old daughter, I have her dress weather-appropriate, too. She wears jeans, boots, and a light tank top in the middle of summer. Always with sunscreen. I'd rather she be comfortable with her shoulders showing than have to worry about her developing heat stroke or getting sunsick because I have her too covered up. Where she takes lessons, the older girls - 11-19 years old - wear shirts and tanks when they putz around the barn. I don't care. I'll notice if one has shorts that are too short, imo, and then I move on. I know that my daughter doesn't wear them that short when she's hanging out at the barn. You also have to remember that long shirts are very hard to find for girls. I always had a hard time because I have long legs, so everything looked short on me and I hated it. Of course, I also went riding and trail riding in a sports bra with sunscreen on. I cleaned stalls in a sports bra when it was only a few people our there - no regular lessons or training clients or lessons. Not even the owners cared. Heck, the wife mowed in a 2 piece bathing suit all summer! 

Personally, I just don't care. As long as no one is naked when my daughter is around, I don't really care what people wear.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RunSlideStop

To franknbeans; there is something called "submitting your will," where you submit your will to your spouse and they to you. You share what you want to do before you do it, you confess thoughts that have troubled you, you share the feelings and temptations you have had, etc etc. 

You might find that instead of acting on your own free will all of the time, you become a little more humble.

What is the reason YOU are the one who gets to say "fine, go to the strip club," and not him? ...


----------



## DancingArabian

Can't quote well since I'm on my phone...

If someone else is tempted because of my thick strapped tank top - how is that my problem? It is not my marriage, not my vows to uphold. Not my husband to chase after. If some dude is tempted then well again - his problem, don't make it mine. I'm married. I don't care if another man is so scandalized by my jeans and tank top that he is going to leave his wife. Doing her a favor anyway! If my SO ran off and left me because some hoochie was parading around in shortie shorts and that caused him to lose all rational thought and leave me - have I really lost? Personally I don't care if a man looks at me - I'm not dressing for him. But ick, keep it to yourself!

Like another poster said, I will defend my right to wear what I choose but that doesn't mean I wear whatever I can  thick strap tank top, jeans or breeches and a body protector fore when I ride!

I don't care if my SO looks. I WOULD care if said scantily clad barn chicks decided to make a move. Regardless of what a woman or girl is wearing, they'd better think three times about trying it. I trust my SO to not touch. As for the strip club analogy, as log as they don't touch HIM - and strippers often do touch the men - then I don't mind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Maybe because it's a bit of a slippery slope RSS? As other posters have noted in some societies your version of modesty is akin to dressing like a *****. That is one of the things that is very relative. 

Case in point, I was at a wedding this weekend, the way I was dressed was considered to be perfectly modest by just about everyone there, however there were still people making comments about me showing off my boobs. Not much I can do about it, I have a very curvy body (34DD, small waist, definite hips, and a definite butt) and unless I wear clothes much too big or sack dresses my curves are there on relative display. The weird poofy dresses that are in style right now look terrible on me.. besides the fact that they're generally really short (I have long legs so the impression is that they are even shorter) and don't have a lot of chest coverage. Lose lose for me, no matter what I wear someone is going to think I'm dressed like a *****. :-?

ETA - My bf regularly play sand VB with girls and guys. The guys are usually in swim trunks and shirtless, the girls in short shorts, tanks, and/or sports bra. It's comfortable and easy to move in. I'm not concerned about him being tempted in the slightest.. If that's all it takes to tempt him.. Well we don't have much of a relationship then.


----------



## RunSlideStop

That is why we have discretion. I don't believe we are all drooling idiots (in the world; I don't mean you think we are stupid).


----------



## DancingArabian

RSS - submitting your will to one doesn't mean you have to submit to everyone. Being a carpet means you submit to everyone. Why should a person feel less significant to the people around her? How is humility a desirable trait? This does not compute. I am not a humble person, but I don't think I'm better than anyone else either. I simply don't compare myself - and that is what I think people should do. Not be humble and shuffle around trying to keep out of the way, but not be a jackass and try to trample everyone either. Just mind your own affairs (general you) and go bout your business.

Personally I check with my husband in all things and he with me, though he is definitely the leader.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## faye

Runslidestop,
You are coming accross as a religious nutter who expects everyone to abide by thier standard of modesty and humility. Your reasoning is exactly the same as I have heard coming out of the mouths of radical muslim preachers who want to have sharia law everywhere and have every woman covered head to toe in a burqa.
You also come accross as a complete control freak who cannot trust thier OH.

Personaly I know my boyfriend only has eyes for me. Given the choice between a model/movie star and me he would choose me every time. I trust him to keep his hands to himself and he trusts me to do the same 

Whilst i have absolutly no issue with him having a calendar with scantilly dressed women on it and i have no problem with him watching porn (but he better have a very good reason for not inviting me too), If he were to start touching then he would not be the one for me.
He expects the same from me

Women fought long and hard and some died to give me the freedom to wear what I want and express my oppinion and myself however I want to.
I am not ashamed to be female, I work in a male dominated environment and whilst I will wear a suit to work it may also have a fairly low cut top (would be normal for anyone else but with my bust it ends up as quite low cut) or a fairly tight skirt (it makes me feel good), I expect them to respect me enough to keep any oggling to themselves and to act in a proffessional manner and I will do the same to them when the dont wear a tie or if they get out of overalls and thier top comes up or trousers unfortunatly come down slightly (happens quite often).

I submitt my will to NO-ONE, I am only answerable to the law and to my own concience.
My Boyfriend may ask me to do something but it is MY choice to do it, Just as I may ASK him to do something and it is completely up to him to do it.


----------



## SEAmom

I've gone to step clubs with my husband, too, and he's give without me. We pick out attractive people together. I have no issues with him looking, and I expect that he has no issues with me looking (and he doesn't), so what someone wears to the barn can attract all the attention they want. We'll both notice and promptly move on with our lives. 

That's the key. You don't have to look at the ground and tune everyone out. You can take notice and make your judgments (keep them to yourself, please) and then move on with your life. No one is making you gawk, stare, or vocally accost anyone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kait18

wow i guesss i am immodest and have a bad mouth... 

i ride in public with friends on trail rides or at one of there boarding farms in just sports bras and jeans,tights,etc with our ankle boots .. its a coed barn with males and females of all ages.. we dont dress to be sexy we dress for the heat and our comfort and for whatever activities we are doing for the day... the men dont stare at us any more then other men do when we go out to dinner with our bodies completely covered..so no i dont think its distracting. as for the women at the barn, most just compliment us on how tiny we are and how they wish they were as small as us still... and if they ask us to cover up we will, but no one cares they are all to interested in enjoying there own day..

as for why i find sports bras exceptable...well i like to run, i usually run before i get to the barn and i run in a sports bra and shorts with sneakers and generally show up there... so i really hate after i am all sweaty and gross having to put on more layers when they are not needed... i also wear a sports bra on a trail ride because we will cross through water and whether i start the ride in the sports bra or not i will surely be ending in it bc i hate wet shirts hanging onto my body.. so i guess i am immodest...

as for my male counterpart..he can look just can touch..same for me and we will go to strip clubs together or alone as well and make comments to eachother about peoples attire but within seconds we have changed converation to something more interesting ... no reason to tie anyone down imo


----------



## Speed Racer

Let me ask you a question, RSS; what happens when a woman dresses modestly but WILL try to steal your husband/SO?

Someone's choice of clothing doesn't make them a 'ho, their _actions_ do. And yes, I'm including men in this as well. Women aren't the only ones who try to tempt others away from a relationship.

I have a very sketchy past, but you'd have never known it by the way I dressed and acted in public. As long as I was _perceived_ to be modest, then that made it okay? 

Interesting how your opinion appears to be fueled only by what someone does or doesn't wear. Your opinion about their motivations and depths of depravity based on their clothing choices are rather extreme.

As long as someone's junk isn't hanging out, I honestly don't care what they wear. A bit of decolletage doesn't get my nose out of joint, simply because all women have breasts.

I could be dead wrong, but your semi-hysterical rants and vitriol about the state of humanity seem to have a_ very_ personal basis for you. Which usually means someone cheated on someone else. The person who _cheated_ is at fault, not anyone else, regardless of their clothing choices. A person can't be tempted away if they don't WANT to be.


----------



## faye

RSS perhaps this would be interesting reading for you as his views seem to echo yours!
Cookies must be enabled. | The Australian


----------



## texasgal

Wow ... what a discussion.

I used to be that girl that dressed immodestly.. now I'm a lady who dresses very modestly.

People are allowed to dress the way they want, for the most part. Wandering eyes are not the "problem" of the dresser, but the gawker.

imo


----------



## Kayella

Meow, hiss hiss. We've got a kitty cat fight going on! :lol:

As for the "morality" of our dress, who cares? I will wear a tank top and some yoga capris and loose fitting cloth capris when I ride. It's very comfortable and allows for easy movement. Coming from a girl with a large bust, slim women have NO idea how difficult it is to find clothing that covers the girls. It's either a tank top or a t-shirt that is absolutely suffocating. Would I ride in booty shorts? Heck no, I've got a huge badonkadonk and that thing cannot be contained in some booty shorts when I ride! 

This thread started out as a simple question, albeit a very invasive and personal question, but it's wandered off into personal jabs at each other. The world is so diverse now. Do not expect everyone around you to uphold your same "morals" or religion. We fought for our freedom for a reason, so let everyone practice their freedom(legally, of course) as they choose.


----------



## RunSlideStop

For the record, my conscious is clear. I have never cheated on a SO, not even a meek peck on the cheek to someone other than my mother or grandmother. 

I am also not hysterical, or against women (I am a woman, for those curious), or a fanatic. I see the world heading into the path of destruction and am honestly saddened that nobody else seems to see past the neon lights at what is really happening. My religious affiliations are nobody's business, which is precisely the reason I have left them out. Thank you for kindly doing the same. 

I have a sketchy past as well; someone's dress does not dictate who they are, you're right. For the sake of this thread and staying somewhere in the vicinity of on topic, I have stuck to clothing. I could say a lot more about other things but that is just simply arrogant and uncalled-for. 

I apologize if anyone has perceived my responses as hysterical fanaticism; I am doing my best to address your responses with my personal opinions, and clearly you do not agree. 

For the record again: I wear jeans and a tee or hoody (weather depending, I am from a rainy place) with boots to the barn. I am not a fanatic, I have never cheated, I DO have a past I am less than proud of, I DO see the state of humanity falling further and further into a deep dark hole of nastiness. I am not a Muslim, not that it is anyones business (about any of this personal information, actually), and I am a woman who is grateful not to be bound up head to toe in black, though have appreciation for those who submit themselves to that kind of lifestyle for the sake of remaining pure at heart. 

Clearly we do not agree, and my opinion on this is firm.


----------



## franknbeans

RunSlideStop said:


> To franknbeans; there is something called "submitting your will," where you submit your will to your spouse and they to you. You share what you want to do before you do it, you confess thoughts that have troubled you, you share the feelings and temptations you have had, etc etc.
> 
> You might find that instead of acting on your own free will all of the time, you become a little more humble.
> 
> What is the reason YOU are the one who gets to say "fine, go to the strip club," and not him? ...


I prefer not to use the word "submit". My preference, as I do not like the connotation. Sort of like my wedding vows did not say "obey", altho I know others who did. THeir choice. That does not, in any way, mean that my spouse and I do not share etc, just as you, and others do with their spouses. Perhaps I am missing your point. I would think twice about doing something my spouse or family disapproved of. That is because I CARE what they think and I respect them. I cannot worry about the millions of other folks in the population, as it would drive me mad. 

As for "acting on my free will"- My spouse actually values the fact that I am independent, and it has taken me years to feel this way. My upbringing was a bit overbearing and controlling. He is happy to see me grow as a person, and encourages it. I do not feel that because I act freely it means I am not humble. I do not think they are exclusive of each other.

I used the example of me saying it is Ok for him to go to a strip club because I try not to speak for him, however, I am sure he would say it was fine for me to go to s strip club if I chose to. He may want to come along tho'.....makes it more fun to come home.:wink: 

I take pride in the fact that I am a woman, and will not try to hide that in layers of clothing to please a stranger. That does not mean that I go riding in pastees and a thong, or a Lady Godiva wig. It also does not make me some sort of horrible person because I am "scandalizing" people who look at me.


----------



## RunSlideStop

There was absolutely no need to get nasty about this, faye. I am done spending time voicing my opinions where they are not welcome.

ETA: Thank you to those who simply answered my original inquiry.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

Frankly, it depends on what I am doing that day. If I'm mostly hanging out, bathing, clipping, etc...I have often worn shorts, but not Daisy Dukes by any means. I Sometimes wear tank tops as well, but again, it depends on what I am doing. We do have younger children at my stable and I don't wear anything that wouldn't be appropriate for them to see, or to wear themselves. When riding, I usually wear jeans or breeches. I used to ride in shorts bareback, but that was when I was 16... Never even thought about it anymore to be honest. I might give it a go. I do wear boots or paddock shoes anytime around the horses though as I recently had another trip to Urgent Care from wearing tennis shoes and being in the wrong situation at the wrong time.

And FRANKLY anything can happen at any time no matter what you are wearing. I've had jeans rip in the butt while riding... in front of other riders. I also had a very unfortunate circumstance where I was dismounting and not being used to a Western Saddle, or having a horn, literally hung myself by my bra...exposing myself to the other trail riders...including a few guys who hooted and hollered! So in my opinion, one could be as modest as a prude.... and yet still, may expose herself.

We should all be able to be comfortable in whatever we choose to wear. If other people want to gossip about it, then really it's their own problem and drama they are causing.


----------



## faye

I was not getting nasty, just pointing out how you were coming accross. I did not say that was how you were, just that how you are stating your oppinions comes accross that way and that there is a startling likeness between your oppinions and the above radical cleric. Nowhere did I say you were muslim, Indeed having breen brought up Roman catholic I know that a very similar view (although a less extreme version) is also held in the catholic church.

You, your morals and your religious beliefs may see it that the world is decending into a pit of moraless blackness, personaly I see it as the world becoming more tolerant, less oppressive and actualy moving forwards. 

Throughout history there are plenty of examples where oppressive morality has stifled progress to the detriment of human kind (witch burnings anyone?). I'm not saying throw every rule out of the window, just dont judge those who choose to express themselves differently to yourself (yet still remain within the law).

BTW streaking in front of a class of children IS illegal (or certainly in the UK) and is likely to have you locked up for indecent exposure!


----------



## kitten_Val

Speed Racer said:


> Let me ask you a question, RSS; what happens when a woman dresses modestly but WILL try to steal your husband/SO?


SR, you don't have to show off your boobs (or other parts of body for that matter) to still look attractive and sexual. In fact a covered woman with the good body and excellent taste can make herself look way more sexual in eyes of others than a half (or completely) naked strip-dancer, and will be much quicker to get a man she puts an eye on.

Personally I think those who leave a little for imagination just to attract a man are often considered as a good "one night" target. And I've never seen such women to be be very successful in getting a good man either (of course there are exceptions out there too, not saying there are none). 

But I have to agree with some posters that there are norms people should follow (and I'm NOT talking about barns, but do a generalization). Otherwise we'd have "Wal-Mart people" everywhere, and it would be rather unpleasant.


----------



## Speed Racer

Val, where did I say anyone needed to show off their wares to look sexy? I didn't. In fact, I said just the _opposite_.

I've always been a modest dresser, but that doesn't mean I get to tsk-tsk at the woman who shows off some cleavage. If someone believes the whole world is going to hell in a handbasket because some 20-something showed off her legs and boobs, I wonder what's wrong with them.

Modesty is _subjective_, and changes from culture to culture as well as time periods in history. Morality is less subjective, but each person has to live according to their own code of morals and ethics. I'm not the Morals Police, and I don't believe that what someone *wears* makes them a bad person. Their _actions_ based on societal norms for their culture determine that.


----------



## tinyliny

I think very few people really know what humility is. The truly humble person doesn't say they are being humble, and doesn't point out who is or is not being humble. The very act of living in humility prevents you from casting judgement on any other person, nor raising yourself as an example.


----------



## Jessabel

There's a big difference between expressing yourself and dressing like a hoochy kooch. Maybe I'm a prude, and maybe my opinions on the matter come from being raised my my conservative grandmother, but I do judge people on how they dress. Classy is classy, and trashy is trashy, regardless of your style.

If someone showed up at the barn in short shorts and flip flops, I would lose a lot of respect for her. That might be fine for the beach, but you're at a fricken' horse barn! I would get the impression that she has no clue what she's doing and she just doesn't give a ****. I wouldn't be outright mean to someone like that, but I wouldn't take her seriously, either. How would you feel if someone showed up at a wedding or church service dressed like she was going out to a club? 

As an artist, I'm all for self-expression. But you can express yourself _tastefully_. If you have no class and don't know how to dress yourself appropriately for a given situation, I'm very sorry for you.


----------



## texasgal

^^ Why did I giggle when I saw your screen name.. lol...


----------



## smrobs

I'm just wondering who gets to decide what level of modesty is appropriate for a given situation or a given person? A wise man once said "Everything is relative in this world, where change alone endures", it's been that way since long before humans began to walk upright.

So, where should we have just stopped changing the socially accepted level of modesty (among other things)?

Maybe the time period when women were fully covered in dresses. But wait, that was the same time when women were not permitted to have real jobs, or vote, or make any of their own decisions. Where their only lot in life was to have their father find them a husband so that the woman could clean his house, cook his food, and give him children.

Maybe the time period when showing no skin below the jawline was appropriate and women were banished for flashing an ankle or burned at the stake for not following the "traditional" religious belief system.

Maybe the time when sheer nudity was accepted and part of the norm and, yes, there _was_ a point in history where that was normal, but then we would still be living in grass/stick huts and hunting with spears.

So you see, change is constant. To be unable or unwilling to accept change is nobody's problem but your own.

As for the argument about willpower and distraction and being led astray. That has not a dang thing to do with how people dress. 

A smoking hot person will be a smoking hot person regardless of whether they are wearing nothing at all or a full business suit. Perhaps they should stop working out and/or eating right so that they will get fat and be less of a distraction to others. Maybe pretty women should stop wearing makeup to accentuate their facial features. Maybe we should all run around wearing moo-moos or baggy sweat-suits so that there is no form-fitting clothing (yes, even full business suits) that would show off curves. After all, we don't want to distract anyone _else_ with the way we look:?.

If a person doesn't have the willpower to remain focused in the presence of someone who is scantily clad, I fail to see how that is anyone's problem but their own.


----------



## kitten_Val

Speed Racer said:


> Val, where did I say anyone needed to show off their wares to look sexy? I didn't. In fact, I said just the _opposite_.


I was not arguing actually, I was just adding to your post. :wink: 

I agree that modesty is VERY subjective, but I do think if you (general you) will show off your naked boobs, or, worst, naked butt where it's not expected to be seen you will get reprimand. Again, there is a set of rules. I'm talking about US of course. If you do it somewhere in Arabic countries you probably will be dead (or at least punish very badly) after such "show-off".


----------



## maura

Jessabel, 

There are two issues with flip flops and tank tops. One is safety and the other is taste. 

If someone wears flip flops to the barn, I'm worried about them getting stepped or their feet getting disgustingly dirty. 

If they're wearing a tank top? I dunno. If it's a relatively modest tank top, I don't think much one way or another. If it's a teeny, tiny, spaghetti strap number that stops above her navel? I may think she hasn't been around a barn much, or I may admire her rock hard abs. I may hope she doesn't fall in the sand ring and get sand abrasions on all that bare skin. I may wonder what she wears to the grocery store. But I really don't draw too many conclusions about her moral character unless there's other evidence than the tank top to draw on.


----------



## Jessabel

texasgal said:


> ^^ Why did I giggle when I saw your screen name.. lol...


It's a nickname, and not for the reason you're thinking. :lol:


----------



## tinyliny

NO, but there is some truth to dressing "appropriately". If you go to a wedding dressed in clothing so tight, short and low cut up top that you draw a lot of attention away from the bride, then to me , that's inappropriate. it's selfish. It's not your day, it's the bride's day.

If you show up at a job with clothing that not only puts your body at a higher risk for injury, (such as flip flops, uncovered shoulder (sunburn) super short shorts), then not only are you being selfish in that you are saying "look at me, me, me", you are also being selfish in that should you become injured due to your negligence, no doubt other persons will be affected in that they will have to come to your assistance.
There is such a thing as common sense, and clothing that is appropriate for certain times and places, and some that is not. Agreed, it's subjective, but it's not without reasons for its' boundaries.


----------



## Jessabel

maura said:


> Jessabel,
> 
> There are two issues with flip flops and tank tops. One is safety and the other is taste.
> 
> If someone wears flip flops to the barn, I'm worried about them getting stepped or their feet getting disgustingly dirty.
> 
> If they're wearing a tank top? I dunno. If it's a relatively modest tank top, I don't think much one way or another. If it's a teeny, tiny, spaghetti strap number that stops above her navel? I may think she hasn't been around a barn much, or I may admire her rock hard abs. I may hope she doesn't fall in the sand ring and get sand abrasions on all that bare skin. I may wonder what she wears to the grocery store. But I really don't draw too many conclusions about her moral character unless there's other evidence than the tank top to draw on.


I said short shorts, not tank tops. 

The kind of shorts where their butts are falling out of them. Does anyone really want to look at that?


----------



## demonwolfmoon

Jessabel said:


> I said short shorts, not tank tops.
> 
> *The kind of shorts where their butts are falling out of them. Does anyone really want to look at that?*


Depends who is wearing them! 
:lol:
No...really =P

It's not a matter of what we WANT to look at (did someone mention people of walmart?)
It's the issue that is not our call to tell someone or judge someone based upon what they choose to wear. Or that someone should be ashamed for wearing it.

Among other issues with this thread...


----------



## Speed Racer

When *I* rule the world, no one will be allowed to have tattoos, gauged earlobes, or do any body modifications that in _my opinion_ will make them ugly and weird.

Because I think tattoos and extreme modifications are fugly and nasty, that gives me the right to dictate that nobody should have them. If you don't like that opinion, too bad for you. You're probably one of those ugly, weird, and morally reprehensible people who have them, so your opinion doesn't count.

Seriously folks, where do we stop? I'd_ much_ rather see a pretty girl in a bikini or even booty shorts than some of the creepy folks with extreme body modifications, but that's not for me to decide.


----------



## kitten_Val

smrobs said:


> I'm just wondering who gets to decide what level of modesty is appropriate for a given situation or a given person?


This question is quite easy to answer for certain situations. Dress code - that's it. Lots of businesses, all horse shows I'm aware of (if we come back to horses since looks like the discussion deviated way off), pretty much any sport competition, some stores specifically require customers to be dressed up (no naked torso etc.), all labs in university I went to required a certain cloth, etc. Again, if you take off your cloth and come to the movie theater, do you think you'll be allowed to go around it like Lady Godiva? I bet not. 

It's not so much about "modesty", as it is about certain rules. Personally I'd care less for the girl next to me riding a horse in shorts and top, however the very same cloth is inappropriate in office and may cause the looks and comments and (in some cases) complaints to the management.


----------



## demonwolfmoon

Speed Racer said:


> When *I* rule the world, no one will be allowed to have tattoos, gauged earlobes, or *do any body modifications that in my opinion will make them ugly and weird.*
> I'd_ much_ rather see a pretty girl in a bikini or even booty shorts than some of the creepy folks with extreme body modifications, but that's not for me to decide.


AWWW speedracer...I always liked you =(

*sniffle*


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

Being that my BF is a DJ, we end up at raves a lot. Kids there wear honestly next to nothing and there are always a few girls with shirts quite literally painted on, no fabric, just paint. But that attire is appropriate attire for the event. Try standing in a crowd of 5000+ people, half of whom are high on E which raises body temperature, dancing, and being comfortable in some semblance of clothing. I have no issues with that, but that's night life and dance culture. Not a horse barn.
As other posters are saying it is not safe, and it is not appropriate to be walking around at a horse barn looking like a People of Walmart. Has nothing to do with modesty and a lot to do with appropriate attire.
As I said before, walk into an executive office without a suit and you'll be lucky if you walk out with a job!! There are expectations of dress everywhere you go, and generally it's best to follow them. Especially if it's an activity where excess jiggling is liable to occur often!!!


----------



## Speed Racer

demonwolfmoon said:


> AWWW speedracer...I always liked you =(
> 
> *sniffle*


No worries, demon. I was just trying to make a point. :wink:

I don't really have anything against people who decorate/modify their bodies.

I'm just a little surprised that someone like Jessabel, who claims to be an artist, has a problem with freedom of expression. I thought artists were all about that.

Yes, there are certain dress codes required in_ professional_ society. That doesn't translate into someone's private life though, no matter how much someone else might disapprove.

I think booty shorts and flip flops in a barn atmosphere are beyond stupid, and I _will_ laugh at you if your foot gets crushed by a hoof or you get horrid crotch rash from riding in inappropriate clothing, but I'm not going to tell you that you CAN'T wear them. I _will_ advise you that it's maybe not a good idea, but _demand_ you change? Nope.


----------



## smrobs

But, who decides what is appropriate and what is not appropriate? Who decides which person is right to make that distinction? My ideas of modesty are not the same as yours, so which of us decides what is acceptable?

Therein lies the conundrum, each person must decide for themselves whether they choose to follow in line with the widely accepted levels of modesty. They make that decision for themselves, just as the rest of us do. So, unless _you_ (general you) are willing to change your clothing that _you_ consider modest every time someone else doesn't approve/agree, then I hardly think you can require someone else to be willing to do the same.


----------



## maura

One very hot summer when I was galloping racehorses (at the farm, not the track) we couldn't get on our first set until 7AM - the staff didn't have the track dragged or the horses fed until then. And we rode until noon or later, minimum of 12 sets. We (me and my galloping buddy) wore bathing suit tops, the thinnest pair of all cotton khakis we could find, and boots and half chaps. And I did worry about road rash if I came off, but it was so darn hot by 10 or 11 AM it was worth it. 

This was before they had the wonderful compression sports bras and tops they have now, I would totally have worn them if I had them. 

I was 30 something years old. 

Now, I threw a tee-shirt on after my last horse was on the hot walker and while I cleaned my tack. And if there were clients or anyone but the farm staff around, we wore the farm polos with our names on them. 

But would someone really thought less of my moral character because I wore a bathing suit top while I galloped? 12 - 14 horses? When I was getting an intense workout in 80 plus head and humidity and heat exhaustion was a real possibilty?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

RunSlideStop said:


> I do not agree; I seldom find people any more who have any modesty or shame, and certainly none obsessed with it. Maybe it is different in Australia, but in America, the streets may as well be a free strip club as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> But alas, I digress.


 
Where are you from originally? I'm just curious because most Americans are a little less concerned with modesty and morals than you seem to be. 

After reading this thread it made me think of my Catholic upbringing and some of the things I was taught as a kid. One of those things was called "custody of the eyes" and basically it meant we were responsible for keeping our eyes to ourselves and not to let them roam all over other people or their things. While I've passed the age where I care to show off in tanks and shorts and such, I also don't feel that it's my responsibility to 'protect' a man from himself. If he hasn't learned that kind of self control by the time he's out in public, then he's probably a pervert that we don't need around our kids & women. The kind of mentality that wants to make ME responsible for HIS thoughts/actions is the same kind of mentality that says it's a woman's own fault if she gets raped. That doesn't fly in this country either and hasn't for dogs years. 

As for language? My favorite swear word/expression is "Mother of PEARL!". I occasionally call one of my fillies Linda Blair for her propensity to spin her head around backwards and spit pea soup a la The Exorcist and my favorite term of endearment for my stallion is Big Red Knucklehead. Again, the part of the country I'm in, it's just not real acceptable to use 'blue' language especially for women and most folks around here can be MORE colorful with their descriptions than those who resort to cussing. 

I know plenty of swear words and when the occasion calls for it, I'll drag them out but generally only after someone has proven so obtuse that nothing else works. Not in front of kids though. 

I'm a firm believer in "When in Rome do as the Romans" when it comes to dress. If your barn is conservative, by all means dress to fit in. If you're in a part of the country that's a little less conservative, then wear whatever is comfortable. I wouldn't wear a Burqa in this country but wouldn't think twice of wearing one if I visited Saudi Arabia or Dubai. I don't generally want to offend anyone, so I'll go along with whatever appears to be the social norm where I am.


----------



## RunSlideStop

Born and raised in the very progressive Pacific Northwest, USA.


----------



## longshot

Think I'll start riding in a speedo and boots.. see if the ladies like it... Saw links for vids of Bikini barrel racing.. I agree that we men need to control our eyes and baser instincts but if we did WTH is the purpose of an event like that? It is strictly to appeal to those baser instincts. Sorry to say but women are and always have been the ones that have to hold the moral line.. I am past the maturity threshold of ogling young women in various states of undress but get sick of having to avert my eyes because some people don't have a clue what propiety is.. beach wear aint barnwear....


----------



## kitten_Val

Speed Racer said:


> When *I* rule the world, no one will be allowed to have tattoos, gauged earlobes, or do any body modifications that in _my opinion_ will make them ugly and weird.


****! Go for it, SR! I'll join you in your campaign... :rofl:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

longshot said:


> I am past the maturity threshold of ogling young women in various states of undress but get sick of having to avert my eyes because some people don't have a clue what propiety is.. beach wear aint barnwear....


 
LOL! When I was 18 and built like a Brick ...... House and dressed in such a way as to make someone look, I didn't want someone to avert their eyes. I felt like if I dressed to draw attention, well by God, give me the attention. Now that I'm an old Broody who's waaaaay past that kind of stuff, yeah, for your own sake.....AVERT the eyes! :lol::twisted: HAAAAAAAAAAAH!


----------



## SEAmom

When it comes down to it, if a barn has a dress code in place, it should be followed. If it doesn't, then no one has the right to thrust a shirt at someone because that person doesn't think the others top is appropriate. If anyone ever did that to me, it would not end well. To me, that is some of the most classless and tactless behavior in a public setting. Would you (in general) carry a bag of shirts/shorts/whatever around with you and pass them out to everyone you deem as inappropriately dressed and follow it up with a "piece of your mind"? If so, I'm glad you don't live near me. If not, then it shouldn't apply to the barn just because you find your behavior acceptable in that specific situation.

Again, it all comes down to a dress code. If someone isn't adhering to it, let the bm or bo know. Maybe politely - that means in a kind way without a shirt in your hand - mention in passing what the dress code because maybe that person didn't know. No dress code? Get over it or move somewhere that dresses to your standards.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer

maura said:


> But would someone really thought less of my moral character because I wore a bathing suit top while I galloped? 12 - 14 horses? When I was getting an intense workout in 80 plus head and humidity and heat exhaustion was a real possibilty?


You immoral, immodest, brazen _hussy!!_ Gasp!!!! :wink:


----------



## tinyliny

that's Maura for you!


----------



## DrumRunner

Speed Racer said:


> When *I* rule the world, no one will be allowed to have tattoos, gauged earlobes, or do any body modifications that in _my opinion_ will make them ugly and weird.
> 
> Because I think tattoos and extreme modifications are fugly and nasty, that gives me the right to dictate that nobody should have them. If you don't like that opinion, too bad for you. You're probably one of those ugly, weird, and morally reprehensible people who have them, so your opinion doesn't count.
> 
> Seriously folks, where do we stop? I'd_ much_ rather see a pretty girl in a bikini or even booty shorts than some of the creepy folks with extreme body modifications, but that's not for me to decide.


SR, you never fail to brighten my day! 


Good lawd! This thread has taken off since last night.. I haven't even had a chance to read all of the posts.


----------



## longshot

I modified my body the tried and true way.. over eating and sedentary habits... Oh and I'm gettin old too...


----------



## Speed Racer

longshot said:


> I modified my body the tried and true way.. over eating and sedentary habits... Oh and I'm gettin old too...


Gettin' old ain't fer wimps, but it sure can put a hurtin' on wearin' booty shorts and halter tops! At least for the people who have to see them on my saggy, wrinkly old birthday suit! :rofl:


----------



## DancingArabian

Speed Racer said:


> You immoral, immodest, brazen _hussy!!_ Gasp!!!! :wink:


I bet she rode astride too and not in a sidesaddle!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner

Geez, I'm seeing a lot of inappropriate clothing ideas from you ladies.. Maura, *shakes head* I never would have thought.. That said, I'll be sure to remember all of these great ideas next time I go out riding in the southern humid hot weather. :wink:


----------



## Speed Racer

DancingArabian said:


> I bet she rode astride too and not in a sidesaddle!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I know! SHOCKING!!!! :shock:

Where's my fainting couch and smelling salts? *clutching my pearls and gasping for breath*


----------



## Delfina

Around here the "appropriate attire" for women at the live stock auctions are ankle length skirts, long-sleeved button-down shirts, head-coverings and oh, ya gotta sit BEHIND your husband, preferably with a passel of kids. 

So I get lots of dirty looks and stared at when I show up alone (hey, my hubby is at work on a weekday!), in jeans, a t-shirt and boots. Stupid auctioneers even force me to bid on livestock under my hubby's name! The "Hey little lady, we need your husband's name if you want a number" gets old... 

I'm not about to conform to their ideas of modesty. I don't need the approval of a bunch of backward, crazy people!

What is a appropriate to you may not be what is appropriate to me. My BO hopped on my horse once in PJ's while braless as my horse was throwing one hell of a tantrum that I couldn't handle and well..... that's what she had on! Oh, did I laugh....


----------



## Cinder

Ever since I can remember, I can remember hearing two very common phrases that fit into this discussion. 

One is: "Don't judge a book by its cover."
Another is: "Don't judge someone based on their looks."

I have been judged based on how I look, the clothes I wear, etc for most of my life. It is not a pleasant experience and doesn't say good things about the people doing it.

I'm aware that judging someone is simply human nature...but that doesn't mean we have to give into our nature.

I often have to remind myself what I went through to stop myself from making snap decision based on looks, clothes, etc, so I'm not saying I'm better than anybody by any means...just that judging someone on looks alone is not only slightly mean, but is also not accurate much of the time. 

Honestly, if seeing someone in shorts would make you lose a lot of respect for them...I would lose some respect for you. 

Who gets to decide what is the true definition of "modest"? If it was my neighbor, it would probably be jeans and a long-sleeve shirt. One of my friends, "daisy duke" shorts and low-cut tops. My mother, knee-length shorts and short-sleeved shirts. See where this is going? We all have individual opinions about what is modest. Opinions are opinions, so they *can't* be and *aren't* wrong.

Because they are not *facts*. 

Sometimes, people get the attitude (speaking generally, not trying to allude to anyone here) that because someone wears something that offends them, they are *trying* to offend them. Most of the time, this isn't true. 

Most of the time, people wear what they wear because they like it. They think they look decent in it, and they think it's more-or-less comfortable.

Should we really fault people for that?

So what if someone wants to wear something or the other? Who cares? Look if you have to, then move on with your life. I'm sure everyone has better things to be doing than getting offended and spending time worrying over someone's clothing choice. 



> Classy is classy, and trashy is trashy, regardless of your style.


According to whom? The Bible? My Grandfather? My mother? The guy next door? 

Humans are the ones who created concepts such as "classy", "modesty", and "trashy". And that is just what they are- concepts created by changeable creatures. 

There is no giant rock out there that states:

"Classy is ____, Trashy _____, to be modest you have to be/do/wear _____".

Not so long ago we all would've been considered immodest, to say the least, for riding astride wearing what we do- even the most covered of us. 

And heck, who knows, perhaps fifty or more years from now things will be the opposite and women will go around wearing hoop-skirts and corsets. 

What I'm attempting to say is if you're going to form a judgement on someone, judge them on what they say and do, and not on the clothes they wear, which is an extremely small part of someone compared to their personality.


----------



## COWCHICK77

I seen this thread when it first started then Holy Sh!t, it turned into quite the debate....been gone for a couple of days.

I agree, wear whatever you **** well please but don't be surprised or offended when the whispers, rumors and stinkeye comes your way. That is just the way it is....people judge firstly from appearance...right or wrong.

I am like Franknbeans...
Where we are from the only place to go dancing was at a strip club. It was the norm for couples to go there for a night on the town dancing. I knew some of the girls who "danced" there...some of them were handy ropers/cowladies making an extra buck. My hubby can look all he wants to as long as he knows where home is. If the day comes he thinks he wants to run off with a stripper, so be it. Who am I to hold him back, or rather, why would I want to be with someone who does not truely and only want to be with me?

At home I have been known to wear shorts, tank top and boots to hop on bareback late in the evening, or wash horses. But you wont hear me b!tch if I fall off and have road rash on my shoulders and as$ cheeks! Lol!

If I go to a trainers to ride I wear a polo or long sleeved shirt, jeans and boots. It is a matter of respect going to someone elses place in my opinion.
That comes from growing up where if you got invited to neighbors to brand calves that is the day you bust out all the best stuff! 
You showed up on your handiest horse, outfitted in a nice bridle and you wore a clean crisp shirt with a nice hat! It is a matter of pride. Doing good and looking good while doing it so I get invited back next year.

When I worked for trainers/barns I wore "appropriate" clothing. I was an employee and represented that trainer or barn, it was my responsibility to dress the part.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## maura

Well, I never saw anybody gallop racehorses in a side saddle. 

Though some of the silly things I rode I could have used a little more saddle to hang on to.


----------



## DrumRunner

I'm one of the people who will just wear whatever I want to wear..I've worn some pretty darn strange things in my whole 23 years. I was a really self conscious kid until I hit 14 or so..Then I got to the point of wearing whatever..I didn't care if it was the "in" thing..

It may be strange to most and high inappropriate to others but it's not that weird to see my sister and I go to the store or something dressed like this.









Hell, a halloween or two ago I wore a white pillow case, hot pink undies, and a pair of high heels..out in public..In Charleston SC..


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

:lol: I've worn some pretty *interesting* Halloween costumes.. In my younger years, back in my club rat days, the things I wore out in public... We used to sneak out of the house and change in the car before we went dancing. In our defense we did really dance and dance hard, we were all usually covered in sweat pretty quickly. I don't generally go out wearing that kind of stuff now, but it was a blast at the time... Though I did go DT with Adam a couple months ago.. The dress I wore was a definite butt hugger. :lol: 

Otherwise I'm pretty lazy. Jeans and a tank top, either boots, flip flops, or tennis shoes depending on the day and what I'm doing. Hair is up in a pony tail and at most I have mascara on. Of course, I've been told that "I'm disrespecting myself and others by not doing my hair and wearing more make-up".


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

^^^^ ROFL on the makeup stuff. My mom used to have to drag me into the bathroom and put my makeup on me before I went out with a date (and I was in my 20's), then I'd have my date stop at the nearest gas station and I'd go in and wash my face. To this day I hate wearing makeup and it's gotta be pretty much a wedding, funeral or being summoned to the White House (Whew, I'm safe on that one at least!) before I voluntarily do it. So if that's disrespect....well, I'm all for it! 

I used to have to hide my Levis at a friend's house and I'd leave for school early so I could change...LOL!


----------



## bjb

I don't really care to an extent what others wear ...however I certainly don't appreciate seeing others chest hanging out our seeing someones thong sticking out its disgusting people simply need to learn how to dress in general not just at the farm IMO
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joidigm

I like how camisoles (spaghetti string tank tops) are unacceptable yet sports bras are.... My camis cover more and reveal less than my cotton tank tops do. And they hide about as much as my schooling breeches do. So where the mix up comes in that something that shows more skin but squeezes the day lights out of the tah tahs (helllooo cleavage!) is more acceptable than any form of tank top is just amusing as manure.

Oh and I second (thirded, fourthed, w/e) for men riding shirtless. Yeehaw!

I will have to find it on youtube again, but there is a video of a very fit (therefore attractive) male at a public grand prix jumper show (gp means high end now so high expectations!) jumping his horse over 4 foot fences, bareback, shirtless, bootless, and in skin tone breeches (so it looks like he is jumping in the nude). I was appreciative of his talent and testosterone. It may be innappropriate, particularly considering the high level of competition, but you won't hear me complaining about such!


----------



## Joidigm

Oh and I do consider very baggy clothing as relaxed and sloppy. But I wont fault anyone for wearing baggy clothes at the barn to hang out or ride in.


----------



## Tennessee

It's a miracle if I match on my way to the barn. It's our own private property so I just kinda grab whatever my hands can reach first in my closet, whether that be a t shirt and blue jeans or a tank top and shorts. Really, I'm usually pretty sloppy looking...but the horses don't complain so hey..I'm good.


----------



## eclipseranch

Cinder said:


> Ever since I can remember, I can remember hearing two very common phrases that fit into this discussion.
> 
> One is: "Don't judge a book by its cover."
> Another is: "Don't judge someone based on their looks."
> 
> I have been judged based on how I look, the clothes I wear, etc for most of my life. It is not a pleasant experience and doesn't say good things about the people doing it.
> 
> I'm aware that judging someone is simply human nature...but that doesn't mean we have to give into our nature.
> 
> I often have to remind myself what I went through to stop myself from making snap decision based on looks, clothes, etc, so I'm not saying I'm better than anybody by any means...just that judging someone on looks alone is not only slightly mean, but is also not accurate much of the time.
> 
> Honestly, if seeing someone in shorts would make you lose a lot of respect for them...I would lose some respect for you.
> 
> Who gets to decide what is the true definition of "modest"? If it was my neighbor, it would probably be jeans and a long-sleeve shirt. One of my friends, "daisy duke" shorts and low-cut tops. My mother, knee-length shorts and short-sleeved shirts. See where this is going? We all have individual opinions about what is modest. Opinions are opinions, so they *can't* be and *aren't* wrong.
> 
> Because they are not *facts*.
> 
> Sometimes, people get the attitude (speaking generally, not trying to allude to anyone here) that because someone wears something that offends them, they are *trying* to offend them. Most of the time, this isn't true.
> 
> Most of the time, people wear what they wear because they like it. They think they look decent in it, and they think it's more-or-less comfortable.
> 
> Should we really fault people for that?
> 
> So what if someone wants to wear something or the other? Who cares? Look if you have to, then move on with your life. I'm sure everyone has better things to be doing than getting offended and spending time worrying over someone's clothing choice.
> 
> 
> 
> According to whom? The Bible? My Grandfather? My mother? The guy next door?
> 
> Humans are the ones who created concepts such as "classy", "modesty", and "trashy". And that is just what they are- concepts created by changeable creatures.
> 
> There is no giant rock out there that states:
> 
> "Classy is ____, Trashy _____, to be modest you have to be/do/wear _____".
> 
> Not so long ago we all would've been considered immodest, to say the least, for riding astride wearing what we do- even the most covered of us.
> 
> And heck, who knows, perhaps fifty or more years from now things will be the opposite and women will go around wearing hoop-skirts and corsets.
> 
> What I'm attempting to say is if you're going to form a judgement on someone, judge them on what they say and do, and not on the clothes they wear, which is an extremely small part of someone compared to their personality.


Cinder couldn't be said any more "classy" than this, maybe now this subject can be laid to rest & we can get back to the horses, those fabulous creatures that brought us all together on "Horse Forum"


----------



## Back2Horseback

^ AGREED! The topic is very interesting as is obvious by the nearly 300 posts! But I think as these things generally do, we have exhausted the issue. Can everyone move on yet? 

Can there really be MORE to say? (this coming from the woman with the longest posts likely in the history of HF, so I do know from where of I speak)! :0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val

Joidigm said:


> I will have to find it on youtube again, but there is a video of a very fit (therefore attractive) male at a public grand prix jumper show (gp means high end now so high expectations!) jumping his horse over 4 foot fences, bareback, shirtless, bootless, and in skin tone breeches (so it looks like he is jumping in the nude). I was appreciative of his talent and testosterone. It may be innappropriate, particularly considering the high level of competition, but you won't hear me complaining about such!


There was a video of french(?) high-level jumper riding naked all over the Internet. 

With that being said the majority of men riding around here are NOT something you want to see shirtless. Well, unless you enjoy looking at the flapping beer belly... But then tastes differ too...


----------



## franknbeans

Thanks for that vision KV......ewwwwwwwwww. lol


----------



## kitten_Val

franknbeans said:


> Thanks for that vision KV......ewwwwwwwwww. lol


Happy morning, Frankie! :lol:


----------



## Chiilaa




----------



## redpony

:shock::lol:Well, that made my day!! Thanks, Chiilaa


----------



## demonwolfmoon

...but...why? O_O
Wouldn't he get all abraded if he were to happen to fall off? =O


----------



## Speed Racer

demonwolfmoon said:


> ...but...why? O_O
> Wouldn't he get all abraded if he were to happen to fall off? =O


Personally, I'd be more worried about horse hair in _certain places_. Itchy doesn't even come close! :shock:

I hope he's circumcised......


----------



## Chiilaa

demonwolfmoon said:


> ...but...why? O_O
> Wouldn't he get all abraded if he were to happen to fall off? =O


That's what you're worried about? What about the hairs down there... I imagine he was pulling horse hair out of his rear for days... and to be crass, I bet his first poop after this resembled a caterpillar more than a poop...


----------



## Joidigm

kitten_Val said:


> There was a video of french(?) high-level jumper riding naked all over the Internet.
> 
> With that being said the majority of men riding around here are NOT something you want to see shirtless. Well, unless you enjoy looking at the flapping beer belly... But then tastes differ too...


Hahaha see now most of the young guys I know who do ride, don't have an ounce of fat on them. :lol:

And yeah I think he was french. I'll have to find it. I won't mind watching it again. :lol:


----------



## skyhorse1999

for riding, i wear long pants(mostly becaused the saddle burns my legs otherwise, but if im out grooming and just go bareback/halter ride down the driveway and back) and boots, but i will wear tank tops if it is hot out. when i am justy grooming, i wear shorts (NOT daisy dukes, i tend to get a LOT of cuts and bruises in the summer and no one needs to see that) and my barn sneakers. i would never wear flip flops. honestly though, i couldnt care less what everyone else wears.


----------



## DrumRunner

Wow..He's um..brave? There just aren't even a whole lot of words lol for once words fail me.. He sure has a skinny little butt..I'm with Kitten Val though, there aren't too many men here that I would like to see with their shirts off. I could definitely think of a few though..


----------



## Legend

redpony said:


> :shock::lol:Well, that made my day!! Thanks, Chiilaa


Not on subject, but... I tried to grab the carrot you evil thing >.< 

:rofl:


----------



## Annanoel

Speed Racer said:


> When *I* rule the world, no one will be allowed to have tattoos, gauged earlobes, or do any body modifications that in _my opinion_ will make them ugly and weird.
> 
> Because I think tattoos and extreme modifications are fugly and nasty, that gives me the right to dictate that nobody should have them. If you don't like that opinion, too bad for you. You're probably one of those ugly, weird, and morally reprehensible people who have them, so your opinion doesn't count.
> 
> Seriously folks, where do we stop? I'd_ much_ rather see a pretty girl in a bikini or even booty shorts than some of the creepy folks with extreme body modifications, but that's not for me to decide.


LOL SR. I don't believe my "modifications" are creepy, but that's my choice and I know others have theirs. I don't know why so many people in this thread are taking this in such a "rude, degrading" sort of way. I respect your opinion and I say that and mean it. It's your right to see things that way and I should leave it at that. I don't need to argue, bash, or tell you you're wrong....People need to understand this! I believe it's a person's choice as you said and people have their preferences of what they want to see or what they believe is right. Everyone again is entitled to their own opinion, obviously some dress choices are right and some are wrong. Debating about it so feverishly is not going to change anything there will always be right ways to dress and there will always be wrong.

AND SR this was not all at you just in general about the thread.


----------



## RunSlideStop

I wanted to apologize to the folks here I got emphatic with. I agree with the above post, and have learned I have a long road ahead of me as far as realizing when I am making a baffoon of myself.

My views have not changed, I am just apologizing for taking things too far. Hopefully I am not forever imprinted in peoples' minds as the Loon! 

Truce? 

Cheers,
RSS


----------



## eclipseranch

RunSlideStop said:


> I wanted to apologize to the folks here I got emphatic with. I agree with the above post, and have learned I have a long road ahead of me as far as realizing when I am making a baffoon of myself.
> 
> My views have not changed, I am just apologizing for taking things too far. Hopefully I am not forever imprinted in peoples' minds as the Loon!
> 
> Truce?
> 
> Cheers,
> RSS


 Classy apology RSS!
I was in line at a local high end cafe today for lunch. There standing in front of me was a lovely young lady in white "daisy duke" shorts...I started laughing out loud as now this thread will forever be imprinted in my mind!
Hope everyone has a great rest of their week enjoying those gifts that some people say is "just a horse"


----------



## Speed Racer

No problems, RSS. 

I know there might be a few people here who hold grudges and like to bring up past disageements at every opportunity, but they're few and far between, and rarely post out in the open. 

Your opinions are as valid as anyone elses, and as we all know, horse people tend to be passionate about their beliefs.


----------



## RosiePosie06

Commenting on the naked jumper... He sure does have a nice seat  Hahahaha


----------



## shaggy

Legend said:


> Not on subject, but... I tried to grab the carrot you evil thing >.<
> 
> :rofl:


i did too! lol


----------



## demonwolfmoon

shaggy said:


> i did too! lol


me too X_X
(repeatedly....i was tired, ok? LOL)


----------



## Back2Horseback

Chiilaa said:


> That's what you're worried about? I bet his first poop after this resembled a caterpillar more than a poop...


I freaking LOVE...LOOOVE...THIS COMMENT! Wish I could have said it myself! You are a chick with my own (twisted/slightly "off") mentality/way of seeing things!! THAT ROCKS.

As my ex-Army husband would put it: "HOO-RAH!"


----------



## PaintedHeart

Lol, almost as soon as I opened this thread, "King of Anything" by Sara Barellies came on Pandora. So fitting. 

If I'm planning on riding, I'll wear breeches, boots, half-chaps, and a t-shirt. And my helmet, of course. I once rode bareback in shorts (not daisy-dukes, just regular mid-thigh shorts), but that's because it was 100+ degrees outside, and I had just come from school.
If I'm planning on doing something around the barn other than riding (bathing, clipping, etc.) I'm usually more relaxed. I've been known to wear shorts quite often in the summer (again, no daisy dukes. I don't own any, anyway), but never flip-flops. It hurts enough getting stepped on with my boots! 

But to be honest, I really don't mind what other people wear. As long as you're not running around naked, I'll respect your right and opinion to wear whatever you wish. Just don't call the fashion police on my shorts and rain-boots... (hey, around where I live, it gets MUDDY after it rains, and it's red, staining mud, too).
As a 16 year old teenage girl, I've seen a LOT weirder things than daisy duke shorts around the barn.


----------



## demonwolfmoon

PaintedHeart said:


> *As a 16 year old teenage girl, I've seen a LOT weirder things than daisy duke* shorts around the barn.


...
I really want to ask, but I'm not sure if I want to ask xD


----------



## happy123

I'm a teen and since it gets really really hot in Arizona I normally wear cutoffs at the knee and a tank top. No short shorts here, they hurt xD


----------



## PaintedHeart

demonwolfmoon said:


> ...
> I really want to ask, but I'm not sure if I want to ask xD


It's not as bad as it sounds, I promise :lol: Just pointing out the fact that people wear some pretty crazy things.


----------



## Lexiie

I have shorts and breeches at the barn.
My shorts are fingertip length, if they're shorter, it's hardly noticable.
I will wear a tank top, and I will admit to it being a little low, but I'll always put on a t-shirt if there's customers.


----------



## Endurance Chica

Well just the other day I went riding bareback in a summer dress with spandex underneath and barefoot. I dont really care what people choose to ride in. Sure there is a time and place for everything, but playing out in the field or logging roads at home I do whats comfortable and cool. To each thier own


----------



## soileddove

I nearly always wear jeans and boots when riding. Around the barn or when I'm just doing ground work, I might wear baggy basket ball shorts and athletic shoes though. I almost always, however, wear a tank top. I sweat a lot, all the time (especially now that we're hitting 100 on a regualr basis). I hate "pitting out," so I like being able to catch a breeze under my arms. ha! 

My tanks are probably lower than is truly modest, but I have a very large chest and I wear so many layers over them to keep them strapped down that they need to breath somehow. ha ha Usually its a regular underwire bra, a sports bra, and tank with a tighter shelf bra, and then a regular tank top.

If my chest is a (safety) distraction to anyone, that's truly their problem, whether the distraction is looking or talking. If you have a big chest, people are gonna talk, no matter what you wear. I spent _years _with them covered because I was so self-conscious and that did nothing to curb their tongues.


----------



## LoveMyGoGo

I sometimes wear running shorts that become shorter once I'm in the saddle. I also wear tank tops. I have small boobs so I don't have to worry about boobs popping out, just a small piece of my bra maybe lol 

I don't wear short shorts and short tank tops that show off my not so flat stomach, so I'm good in that sense.

Now there are some girls that wear short shorts and boobs smashed in a sports bra and tank top but it doesn't bother me. I just wouldn't like it if there were a bunch of men or boys running around the barn. 

It gets hot riding so you don't want to be miserable.


----------



## englishaqh

Tight riding pants don't bother me. And spaghetti straps and tank tops don't bother me, either. In the middle of winter it would be a little questionable (the tank tops) but summer? I_ expect_ to see many tank tops around. Going to the barn in daisy dukes and a bikini top isn't something I would do, but I can't speak for others. I guess it depends what the occasion was. If someone was coming from the pool stopping by to do a quick groom, whatever. If they were having a dressage lesson or a schooling show, I'd be a little confused, but eh, whatever floats their boat..


----------



## simplysouthern

Here in NW florida its easily 90 degrees or hotter every day. I always wear tank tops and often ride in shorts and boots. When its not horribly hot, I'll wear jeans and boots .


----------

